# Big Bodacious Hair Pics



## CurlyMoo

Ladies post the biggest, most bodacious hair pics you can find. 
From big afro, big curly, long textured and long full straight hair. Let's get it started:


*ETA: IF PHOTO'S ARE NOT VISIABLE, REFRESH OR RIGHT CLICK PHOTO AND CHOOSE SHOW PICTURE.*

Please post pics underneath each other, instead of side by side. Better viewing that way and not too wide in size. Remember there are ladies viewing on their phones. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ladies my intent for this thread was to show the uniqueness and fabulousness of our hair. Especially in it's natural state. While others grow their hair down and straight we grow ours out and up. And the more it grows the bigger it gets. BODACIOUS BABY!

So in order to maintain the integrity of this thread lets keep it at BIG hair. Occasional medium/small sized fros are fine. I know certain pics are of some really pretty short and bone straight hair and clothing is nice but we must remain focused on the purpose of this thread. 

Per my original post I wanted big hair mainly big fabulous fros of various textures. I also included full long straight hair like a Wanakee or Ananda Lewis and several of the ladies here on LHCF have full long straight hair. Not stick flat straight but very thick full straight hair. I like seeing those pics because even with a chemical or flat iron our hair can still be BODACIOUS! If we can't find them then we can't compensate.

I don't mind SOME art work as long as it doesn't overwhelm the thread. I posted a wall mural Fro earlier in the thread. But let's keep it mainly pics of people. Locks are fine as long as they are eye popping, fabulous but do not overwhelm the thread.

Also, let's try to post as many individuals with real hair as possible. I know we have some wigs and weaves in here and some will slip by us, but lets get more of what we think is real. 

I finally got a chance to look through the thread and I like the fact that this thread is an inspiration. I want this to remain a fun inspirational thread where all feel welcome to post and view. 

Happy Hair Posting!!   
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Angela Bassett:


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## FluffyRed

*insert Southernbella pic*


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

FluffyRed said:


>


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## JFemme

Love this one !!!!


----------



## BeetleBug

I'll post their fotki links.

http://public.fotki.com/CLAWZGALAW/journey/november-30-2008/dsc06182.html

http://public.fotki.com/shellabug/shellabug-1/the-third-year-thre/page2.html

http://public.fotki.com/catheadface/summer_06/dscn5573.html

http://public.fotki.com/merisitamun/my-natural-hair/twists!/img0386.html

http://public.fotki.com/virtuousjewel/beginning-of-better/fall-09-no-comb-cha/

http://public.fotki.com/missmonie/monthly-progress/march-2009/

http://public.fotki.com/BeautifulBrownBabyDoll/all-about-me-and-my/still-happy-and-nappy/


----------



## Kay.Dee




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## BeetleBug

http://public.fotki.com/RoyalEmpress/december08-january-09/

http://public.fotki.com/RoyalEmpress2/july/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## FluffyRed




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## FluffyRed




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Kay.Dee




----------



## CurlyMoo

sorry too big


----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## NuBraveHeart

omg. i think i just fell in love with virtuous jewel and beautiful brown baby doll simultaneously. skin and hair are beautiful ladies. omg. omg.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Kay.Dee




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

and


----------



## tadeja




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## claudia05




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## tadeja




----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Kay.Dee




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## msa

OMG at all the fros.

Check out Corinne Bailey Rae's hair in this recent video...it has grown A LOT.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2009/oct/04/corinne-bailey-rae-interview


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## doriannc

right click + save!


----------



## CurlyMoo

msa said:


> OMG at all the fros.
> 
> Check out Corinne Bailey Rae's hair in this recent video...it has grown A LOT.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2009/oct/04/corinne-bailey-rae-interview


 

Goodness it's huge and so beautiful.


----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## claudia05




----------



## Kay.Dee




----------



## claudia05

Subscribing. Thanks OP!


----------



## msa




----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## Neek-a-Nator

Beautiful pics ladies......keep em coming


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Truth

ummmm  ... This is pure hair porn... yall are wrong for this.....I need to take a shower now.. sheesh...


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Harina

[/QUOTE]

Is this the color that people refer to as blue black? I think I'm going to have to dye my hair this color.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## msa




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## msa




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## MangaManiac

This...was...amazing! Thanks so much ladies! I'm definitely subscribing!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## msa




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## BostonMaria




----------



## Neek-a-Nator

march87 said:


> THIS IS HOOOOOOOTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also SMOKIN


 Beautiful pics


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## casey3035

These are Great! Thanks ladies!
Don't know how to add the pic for your view but her is a link!

http://www.last.fm/music/Chaka+Khan/+images/34016857


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## LoveLiLi

march87 said:


> I literally gasped when I saw this pic. Her hair is beautiful - and I think we're hair twins. Or maybe I'm imagining things, idk.


----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## Neek-a-Nator

LoveLiLi said:


> march87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally gasped when I saw this pic. Her hair is beautiful - and I think we're hair twins. Or maybe I'm imagining things, idk.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, that's why I almost fell off my rocker when I saw this pic......she totally looks like my hair twin, soooooo BEAUTIFUL.  Can't wait for my hair to grow back.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zawaj

Clearly highly texture hair can only grow chin length. Check all the popular search engines like  Gloogle or the photo sharing sites like Notki .

Seriously, this pics are really inspiring. Thank you for posting .


----------



## BeetleBug

http://public.fotki.com/allienicole2/2008/september-updates/

http://public.fotki.com/allienicole/summer-summer-summertime/


----------



## Neek-a-Nator

I'm usually partial to REALLY black hair, but that red hair is SIZZLIN


----------



## Mizz Diamonds




----------



## vpoetic

[IMG]http://www.peaceboat.org/english/voyg/ov/39th/Sep/0923/images/0923_4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## hairsothick

I thought we weren't allowed to post porn on this forum?    *goes to corner*


----------



## CurlyMoo

casey3035 said:


> These are Great! Thanks ladies!
> Don't know how to add the pic for your view but her is a link!
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Chaka+Khan/+images/34016857


 
Here ya go! I love it.


----------



## CurlyMoo

hairsothick said:


> I thought we weren't allowed to post porn on this forum?  *goes to corner*


 
It's after hours. Porn allowed.


----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_astuce/1084405808/


----------



## MizzBrit

wow very nice!


----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/errolphotography/3729343870/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## vpoetic




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Mizz Diamonds




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## MizzBrit

here's my big hair pic


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## sowhut

FluffyRed said:


> CurlyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE !
> 
> Good lawd he's fine
Click to expand...


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Twix

Thank thank THANK you guys for this thread. I was getting down and discouraged on my hair journey today, even though when I detangled it after my shower today it looked pretty darn awesome... I was about to start calculating which relaxer was right for me. No need to anymore...


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

tglove said:


> Thank thank THANK you guys for this thread. I was getting down and discouraged on my hair journey today, even though when I detangled it after my shower today it looked pretty darn awesome... I was about to start calculating which relaxer was right for me. No need to anymore...


 
This is the best thing I heard all day. Bless your heart.  Some times we just need a little inspiration.


----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## msa

Smh...I need a bigger fro...these folks have me super jealous.


----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lavidasegunseba/2828097256/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Soliel185

oooooo, after seeing this thread I am growing my fro SKY-HIGH! Wait and see. 

ETA: I just adding a 'Hairspiration' Folder to my Fotki. After seeing this thread I had to!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## hairsothick

CurlyMoo said:


>



Awwwwwwww!

*clutches ovaries*


----------



## CurlyMoo

I love this little girl. She's so cute.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Lita

Great Thread..

......................Just Love Big Natural Hair........................................................



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## JFemme

Whateva the inspiration for this thread... I'm so totally LOVING IT....

(THANK YOU) these pics ROCK !!!!!!!!

(This Chica favors me)


----------



## Kneechay

love.this.thread.OMG

I seriously went through every page and every pic. i have been right click saving for style ideas.

to the OP, good job.


----------



## BeetleBug

[/IMG]


----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## BlkOnyx488

I love the looks in most of the ladies eyes,  It's saying
"I dare you, to tell me I am not sexy!"


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## princessnad

march87 said:


>



Is this for real???? That is a LOT of volume!

Wow, a girl can dream.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## BeetleBug

princessnad said:


> Is this for real???? That is a LOT of volume!
> 
> Wow, a girl can dream.




It's a weave but it's still gorgeous.

http://www.khamitkinks.com/weaves.html


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

Should I repost my Marsha Hunt pics over here?


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> Should I repost my Marsha Hunt pics over here?


 
Yes please bring it!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3580481543/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://bp0.blogger.com/_8uaJ9ls8JUg/R1Cw12ArPhI/AAAAAAAAAbI/o5VmT6cHcd8/s1600-R/Bre_Scullark.jpg


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## msa

Curlymoo, you're my hero!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

msa said:


> Curlymoo, you're my hero!


 
Thank you suga. This is fun.


----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/halfpinay/364010245/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

* Marsha Hunt*...in da house. Some background...Marsha is AA, not immediately biracial, and I don't believe she's had a relaxer during most of her life. It's all hers and ironically she's always had longer hair than her biracial daugther Karis Hunt Jagger. I have a unscanned offline pics of her that show her hair far longer than these. If she was fully straightened at her longest, she'd be between butt-mid-thigh length from what I guestimate.












Famous pic of her in 1968:


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

*Marsha* proves that a woman can be beautiful w/ or w/o hair and most of these pics are her over 40 years old. Even having lost her beautiful long hair as a breast cancer/chemo survivor, she's still inspo to me!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## shunemite

Angela Basset looks fierce! What I'm doing up at 3.49 am, I have no idea...............


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## msa

CurlyMoo said:


>



She's giving the straight *side eye* like why are you taking my pic?

But her hair is just gorgeous!


----------



## jamaraa

1968 23 years old                                
then at *60*!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

msa said:


> She's giving the straight *side eye* like why are you taking my pic?
> 
> But her hair is just gorgeous!


 
Yeah the guy just walked up to her with his camera phone.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/errolphotography/3903813964/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amarillo_chillon/3679502710/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/smokedalife/3413067154/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Platinum

I'm practically  over these pics!


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
*MSA* wasn't she the one in your icon recently? Who is she?


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## msa

jamaraa said:


> *MSA* wasn't she the one in your icon recently? Who is she?






Tempest Bledsoe...she was Vanessa on The Cosby Show.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

Jim Kelly


----------



## jamaraa

This little girl is a daughter of one of our members *cat eyes*. The pic's in her sig and I hope she doesn't mind my posting it in this thread:


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/errolphotography/3903033995/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## msa

CurlyMoo said:


>



So many pics of Mwedzi keep coming up.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

msa said:


> So many pics of Mwedzi keep coming up.


 
I actually skipped some, she's very popular under the afro search.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

For the dredlovers *Lisa Bonet*


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## coconow2007




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## loved

jamaraa said:


> * Marsha Hunt*...in da house. Some background...Marsha is AA, not immediately biracial, and I don't believe she's had a relaxer during most of her life. It's all hers and ironically she's always had longer hair than her biracial daugther Karis Hunt Jagger. I have a unscanned offline pics of her that show her hair far longer than these. If she was fully straightened at her longest, she'd be between butt-mid-thigh length from what I guestimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Famous pic of her in 1968:






In late 2004, Hunt was diagnosed with breast cancer, and had chemotherapy but didn't want to go through the process of watching her hair fall out.[1] Photo taken in September 2005


----------



## coconow2007




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## coconow2007




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## coconow2007




----------



## coconow2007

Back in the day - Sister Sledge


----------



## coconow2007

Chaka when she was Rufus


----------



## jamaraa

*Jurnee Smollett*


----------



## jamaraa

*Wanakee Pugh*


----------



## jamaraa

I had another pic of Wanakee that I couldn't get to work.


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
What event is this?


----------



## Spongie Bloom




----------



## TemiLnd

I love this - when Im older and grey, I would rock this.






Shingai Shoniwa





GROW HAIR... GROW!!!


----------



## Harina

These pictures are so cuy-ute. I love them all. I especially love that pick fros not fights logo. I emailed the company to see if they would put it on a bag.


----------



## sharentu

i love this thread, thank you for starting it.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Wow. That's it. This thread is officially responsible for my decision to go back natural. I lurve big voluminous hair as only Black women can do it.


----------



## ToyToy

This is such a cool thread!!! I'm  over all the beautiful hair. Angela Bassett looks sooo beautiful in that picture!


----------



## Dominican09

Thank you so much CurlyMoo for this thread!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## mscocoface

I can't see some of these pics I don't know why and I am not a happy camper.  I am over here doing the happy dance.

These are my PEOPLE!!!  I heart BIG HAIR!!!  MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE.


----------



## ThePerfectScore

My God mama (mom's best friend in College).... is Angela's best friend from Elementary--- HS..... I love love love seeing old school pictures of my mom's friends. Its soo hard to believe people your parents age were once young haha. Its just seems so distant, but it puts life into perspective.


----------



## kay22

I had hair goals I wanted to reach as a relaxed head first, but this thread is really making me reconsider it.  Thanks OP for starting this thread, everyone's hair is so beautiful.


----------



## Monilove122

march87 said:


>


 
This is my hair texture.  I've never been able to figure out the whole hair type so, can someone tell me if this is a 3a, 3b, 3c...yadda, yadda, yadda, LOL.  I have NO idea so don't laugh but this is definitely my hair texture.  TIA


----------



## hairsothick

Monilove122 said:


> This is my hair texture.  I've never been able to figure out the whole hair type so, can someone tell me if this is a 3a, 3b, 3c...yadda, yadda, yadda, LOL.  I have NO idea so don't laugh but this is definitely my hair texture.  TIA



She looks like she is 3b/3c...mostly 3b.


----------



## Monilove122

hairsothick said:


> She looks like she is 3b/3c...mostly 3b.


 
Thanks SOOO much.  I'm over here literally doing the happy dance  because I FINALLY know my hair type.  Now, do any other 3b/3cs know any good products I can use on my hair?  I'm all natural but currently wear my hair straight (I straighten it 1x or 2x a month) because I got an asymmetrical cut not thinking I couldn't do anything else with it.  I'm going to get some braids just so that I can stop wearing it straight for a while.  But, I LOVE the natural texture of my hair, just want the length to wear it natural.  

Sorry for hi-jacking the thread OP...I'm done !! lol


----------



## lacreolegurl

march87 said:


>




I almost started crying!   BEAUTIFUL!!  Inspiring, wonderful thread.


----------



## morehairplease

Ladies thanks so, so much for this thread!


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> What event is this?


 
I believe it was a Brooklyn African festival.


----------



## mscocoface

*This is the BEST THREAD EVAH on LHCF!!*


----------



## labelfree




----------



## CurlyMoo

mscocoface said:


> I can't see some of these pics I don't know why and I am not a happy camper. I am over here doing the happy dance.
> 
> These are my PEOPLE!!!  I heart BIG HAIR!!! MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE.


 
I can't see them sometimes but when I refresh my page they pop up. I don't know what that's about.


----------



## JollyGal

Okies this thread is MEGA fierce.

Marked!


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> I had another pic of Wanakee that I couldn't get to work.


 
Some pics don't work unless you start a fresh post or find another pic on another site. I tried to post the Wanakee with BIG straight hair when she was sitting down and laughing.


----------



## mscocoface

CurlyMoo said:


> I can't see them sometimes but when I refresh my page they pop up. I don't know what that's about.


 
Yeah, I was doing that but it wasn't working.

I then right clicked on each x  and hit show picture.  I got them ALL now.

Marking this page for inspiration and just because.

If I could give you 15,000 stars and 15,000 thank yous I would, so consider yourself starred and thanked to death! 

I wish Sonce would show some of her pics.  Hopefully soon she will reopen her album on fotki, she is making some changes.  It is locked now or I would post her fotki address.  That woman has some very big hair.


----------



## beadedgirl

Oh my....all 32 pgs,i'm getting hairgasms...i'm getting whooosy!!!!

I can't take it damnit!!!


----------



## PPGbubbles

WOW!!! I have been glued to my screen 4 the last hour tryna see all this beautiful hair!!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

ppg0069 said:


> WOW!!! I have been glued to my screen 4 the last hour tryna see all this beautiful hair!!!!


 
Have you been able to see them all? If not try refreshing the pages or right clicking the x.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## kweenameena

CurlyMoo said:


>


 Wow!!!!! Who is this???????


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

msa said:


> Tempest Bledsoe...she was Vanessa on The Cosby Show.


 
  OMG how did I not recognize her? She looks great these days. Funnily enough I posted Lisa Bonet in this thread...and all we need is Keisha Knight-Pulliam (since Phylicia's been posted) and we have a Cosby sweep!


----------



## CurlyMoo

kweenameena said:


> Wow!!!!! Who is this???????


 
Sylvia Zeigler from Germany

This was under the first picture with her daughter:
Sylvia Ziegler, from Munich, has 1.4 meter long hair. Her little daughter Franziska admires the splendour of the hair.


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> OMG how did I not recognize her? She looks great these days. Funnily enough I posted Lisa Bonet in this thread...and we need is Keisha Knoght-Pulliam and we a Cosby sweep!


----------



## andromeda

Thanks so much for starting this thread, Curly Moo!  

Sometimes I wish I could just wake up tomorrow with a huge natural fro.  Damn these bonelaxed ends!  Can't wait to be rid of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaraDyan

*This thread is ... by far ... one of the best threads in the history of this here forum.  BY.FAR!!!*

*Thanks so much, Curly Moo!!!!!!*


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## msa

CurlyMoo said:


>



I love Isis' hair...I wish she would come back to the forum. Her old posts are amazing.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

Thanks esp. for *Angie Stone and Jill Scott.* Both are incredibly underrated, but *Angie *is my fav. Talk about boadaciousness!

I think there are a few pics of *Cree Summer Francks,* but I'm gonna give her some special mention. She too is highly underrated.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds




----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> Thanks esp. for *Angie Stone and Jill Scott.* Both are incredibly underrated, but *Angie *is my fav. Talk about boadaciousness!
> 
> I think there are a few pics of *Cree Summer Francks,* but I'm gonna give her some special mention. She too is highly underrated.


 
OMG! I forgot about her, I love her hair.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## ladysaraii

Ok hair, you've got some growing to do.  

Off to save some of these for future inspiration


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## mscocoface

Phyllis Hyman


----------



## BlkOnyx488




----------



## jamaraa

More *Cree...*my fav crunchy sistah


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Duplicate post


----------



## jamaraa

Y'all know that's a wig on Billy Preston, right?  I was so disappointed to find out!

Don't make me starting postin' dreds...


----------



## mscocoface

jamaraa said:


> Y'all know that's a wig on Billy Preston, right?  I was so disappointed to find out!
> 
> Don't make me starting postin' dreds...


 
What a wig?!?!?  Nope didn't know it.


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> Y'all know that's a wig on Billy Preston, right?  I was so disappointed to find out!
> 
> Don't make me starting postin' dreds...


 
Who's Billy Preston?


----------



## LoveLiLi

I'll take a head of hair exactly like this, please. And thank you. :reddancer:



march87 said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## jamaraa

A real blast from the past, *Lisa Nicole Carson*


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> Who's Billy Preston?



*The 5th Beatle...that's who!* 

O love dreds so I can post plenty even tho I know dreds ain't popular here.   I was threatening to after seeing that pic of Mr. Marley.


----------



## Raspberry

march87 said:


> I'll post their fotki links.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/CLAWZGALAW/journey/november-30-2008/dsc06182.html



Wow  - her hair bowls me over every time
http://public.fotki.com/CLAWZGALAW/journey/november-30-2008/dsc06206edt.html


----------



## jamaraa

mscocoface said:


> What a wig?!?!? Nope didn't know it.


 
That BAA  Billy rocked on the album cover and that famous clip of him playing organ is a wig. Oh my heart sank when I found out that Afro luciousness was falseness!


----------



## jamaraa

*Karyn Parsons (mostly) and Tatiana Ali*


----------



## Muffinz05

These are pics that i took of me last year after i picked all of my curls out.... it got even bigger this year. Now i see why everyone calls me diana ross


----------



## FlowerHair

march87 said:


> [/IMG]



*I love this thread *

This is what my hair looks like when I brush it dry


----------



## labelfree

We forgot about Tracee Ellis Ross. Thanks to whoever bumped her thread


----------



## Truth

I need my hair to grow on demand..like not right now but RIGHT NOW... sheesh..This thread has simply blown me away ...i'm sooooooo looking forward to this!


----------



## chellero

Monilove122 said:


> Thanks SOOO much.  I'm over here literally doing the happy dance  because I FINALLY know my hair type.  Now, do any other 3b/3cs know any good products I can use on my hair?  I'm all natural but currently wear my hair straight (I straighten it 1x or 2x a month) because I got an asymmetrical cut not thinking I couldn't do anything else with it.  I'm going to get some braids just so that I can stop wearing it straight for a while.  But, I LOVE the natural texture of my hair, just want the length to wear it natural.
> 
> Sorry for hi-jacking the thread OP...I'm done !! lol



She has a youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w58TV60NcF8


----------



## Dominican09

Leobody she needs to get on this thread as well...

Here she is!!

http://blogtalk.vo.llnwd.net/o23/pi...c171-4f82-93bf-a5963d454d05me_jumpsuit0y2.jpg


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
*Curly*...'fess up. Are these your folks circa 1974?


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
All the Cosby women/girls had great hair, even T'Keyeah Crystal (sp?) on the later version.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> *Curly*...'fess up. Are these your folks circa 1974?


 
 No but maybe I should post them.


----------



## jamaraa

FlowerHair said:


> *I love this thread *
> 
> This is what my hair looks like when I brush it dry


 

If your hair looks like this when you dry brush...*KEEP BRUSHING!*  I love hair like this...so full, thick, healthy, and long!


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
You so wrong for posting these! LOL  I think there are pics of the Prez w/ an even bigger BAA. That dude was pimpin' back in the day.

Mrs O..umm, what's goin' on in the middle of her hair?


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> You so wrong for posting these! LOL  I think there are pics of the Prez w/ an even bigger BAA. That dude was pimpin' back in the day.
> 
> Mrs O..umm, what's goin' on in the middle of her hair?


 
It looks like she pressed it and some of it reverted. I looked for bigger Prez. Obama fros but couldn't find it. Especially the one where he's at the airport with his mother as a little boy. Looking like Michael from Good Times.


----------



## jamaraa

Looking back at Rudi, Raven, Vanessa, Tatiana and 'em is kind of sad cuz back then plenty of little girls had hair as long and thick as they did, but something's gone wrong these days and it's rarer to see.


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> It looks like she pressed it and some of it reverted.


 
*Some?! *That child's hair can't decide what it wants to do. It's jacked, but it is full and healthy (something positive must be said to redeem this)


----------



## CurlyMoo

Raspberry said:


> Wow  - her hair bowls me over every time
> http://public.fotki.com/CLAWZGALAW/journey/november-30-2008/dsc06206edt.html


 





BODACIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Dominican09 said:


> Leobody she needs to get on this thread as well...
> 
> Here she is!!
> 
> http://blogtalk.vo.llnwd.net/o23/pi...c171-4f82-93bf-a5963d454d05me_jumpsuit0y2.jpg


 






BODACIOUS!!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

FlowerHair said:


> *I love this thread *
> 
> This is what my hair looks like when I brush it dry


 
WOW, what reaction do you get when it's this big? I can't wait for my hair to get this big.


----------



## labelfree

Even though we know it's a wig she still looked fierce


----------



## CurlyMoo

Muffinz05 said:


> These are pics that i took of me last year after i picked all of my curls out.... it got even bigger this year. Now i see why everyone calls me diana ross


 
That is some Bodaciousness right there. Do you wear is out often? What reaction do you get?


----------



## darkangel25

Diana Ross


----------



## jamaraa

In terms of bodacious hair, how could I have forgotten the 70s-80s queen of it all, *Miss Jayne Kennedy?!* A poster here has the bottom pic in her sig...she thought it was some Miss Africa or someone. Nah...it's Mizz Jayne!


----------



## jamaraa

For fun:


----------



## CurlyMoo

Abiola


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> For fun:


 
OH HELLZ NAW! Is that Prince?


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

PRINCE!


----------



## jamaraa

Yup. that's *Mr. Nelson*....pre "Wanna be You Lover" perm   Toldja it was fun...didn't even see him.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> Abiola


 
Who is she? I know I should know her.


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> Who is she? I know I should know her.


 
Abiola Abrams

(born 1976) is an American TV host, art filmmaker, and author

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abiola_Abrams


----------



## jamaraa

*Alfre Woodard*


----------



## labelfree

Jamyla one of the Owners of Oyin Handmade


----------



## labelfree

CurlyMoo said:


> Abiola Abrams
> 
> (born 1976) is an American TV host, art filmmaker, and author
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abiola_Abrams


 
She was also on Vh1's Tough Love


----------



## CurlyMoo

Lisa Nicole Carson


----------



## ChocoKitty

Subscribing to this thread for inspiration!


----------



## labelfree




----------



## RedVelvet310

THIS THREAD IS THE BUSINESS!!!

It makes me so EXCITED about my hair!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait for it to get bigger!!!!!!!!!


----------



## labelfree




----------



## mscocoface

*I feel a big hair challenge coming on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*grow lil afro GROOOOOOW!!*


----------



## CurlyMoo

Bri505 said:


> THIS THREAD IS THE BUSINESS!!!
> 
> It makes me so EXCITED about my hair!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait for it to get bigger!!!!!!!!!


 
It's making me anxious, because I can't wait for summer. There's nothing more beautiful than an afro, a summer dress and some wedge hills. *Sigh*


----------



## jamaraa

Including Euro ladies...here's two up and coming French stars, actress *Aissa Maiga *and model/actress *Noemie Lenoir.*

*Aissa has been in the movies "Cache", "Russian Dolls", and "Bamako", so check these titles out:*




















http://www.filmbox.pl/images/aktorzy/m/2804-12406436002fcbd820_thumb.jpg


----------



## CurlyMoo

I had no idea there were so many Fros running around carefree and high fashion.  I'm giving serious thought about talking with my Alderman about having an Afro festival. 

*IF PHOTO'S AREN'T VISIABLE, RIGHT CLICK PHOTO AND CHOOSE "SHOW PICTURE".*


----------



## mscocoface

I loved this so much I had to put it in my siggy.

This Thread gets the gif!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Go ahead Ms. Deborah!!

*



*

http://books.google.com/books?id=GD...=1#v=onepage&q=deborah renwick united&f=false


----------



## Celestial

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
Wow, if this is a 4b then I'm must be a 3b. Her is is gorgeous.


----------



## chebaby

CurlyMoo said:


>


 this hair is SICK. i am so in love with her fro.


----------



## BroadstreetBully

WOOOOW! 

How can anyone look through this thread and not go natural? Beautiful and far superior hair indeed. Makes me proud!


----------



## labelfree




----------



## Jenibo

I am sooo wishing i had 4ba/b texture after looking at this thread. It just looks so cottony and soft!!!


----------



## jamaraa

*Noemie Lenoir*


----------



## Celestial

Spongie Bloom said:


>


 
My hair looks just like this when I pick it in a fro. It's just missing the length.


----------



## jamaraa

*More Noemie*


----------



## Celestial

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
This is my favorite. Are all of these natural or some of them afro wigs.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Celestial said:


> This is my favorite. Are all of these natural or some of them afro wigs.


 
Most are natural, I know a few that are fake like Chaka Khan and Tina Turner.


----------



## FluffyRed

i say COT-DAYUM!!!  418 posts ????

This thang started last night!!!


----------



## labelfree

Look at all that hair!
found it here:http://nappysexyfly.blogspot.com/2009/05/my-daughters-beautiful-naps.html​​


----------



## tadeja




----------



## moore.1506

Amazing thread!!! 

I'm subscribing


----------



## jamaraa

*Troy Beyer*





*Lenny Kravitz thru the years*


----------



## labelfree

http://members.fotki.com/Sarita-marie2/


----------



## tadeja




----------



## jamaraa

FluffyRed said:


> i say COT-DAYUM!!! 418 posts ????
> 
> This thang started last night!!!


 
Did you see the Jayne Kennedy post I did? I included your sig photo of her.


----------



## FluffyRed

Mizz Diamonds said:


>


 
I need to borrow her face for a week


----------



## RedVelvet310

labelfree said:


> Look at all that hair!
> found it here:http://nappysexyfly.blogspot.com/2009/05/my-daughters-beautiful-naps.html​​



The story in the link makes me tear up ! Beautiful ! I think we need a 2010 challange for all the naturals, and at the end of it (like to ring in the New Year for 2011) we all rock BIG BIG FRO's and take pics and do EXACTLY THIS TYPE OF THREAD!! (with regimens attached of course! )


----------



## jamaraa

Celestial said:


> This is my favorite. Are all of these natural or some of them afro wigs.


 
Erikyah Badu's has worn some fake hair in a natural texture in the past, but I think she's all real now.


----------



## CurlyMoo

labelfree said:


> Look at all that hair!
> found it here:http://nappysexyfly.blogspot.com/2009/05/my-daughters-beautiful-naps.html​


 
WOW, I love seeing children with more hair than they know what to do with. Here are her mother's words:



> My daughter has a whole lot of nappy hair as you can see. Her hair is below waist length stretched. In the above photo I pulled a section of her loose hair in order to stretch it out so that I could show it's length (my hand is somewhere down there but cannot be seen in the pic), then I took the picture with my other hand. She is 5 years old and of course has never had her hair straightened. She knows she's beautiful because we always tell her that she is sooooooo beautiful. She knows nothing of self loathing. She loves her skin and hair and everything about herself because we adore her and tell her so all the time. We live in a predominantly white community so she interacts with them on the regular but has no issues. She attracts love and kindness like a magnet because this is what she experiences all the time in her home. This is her foundation. It's all in how you treat your children. It's all in the messages you send them. A child should not feel insecure, ugly or unwanted. Our job as parents is to make sure they know they are perfect and precious. Their lives even when we are not around will reflect the love we planted in their souls.
> 
> As for her hair, their is no way on earth her hair would ever be as healthy or achieve this length with a relaxer. I have older twin daughter's who's hair was as long as this. Their father begged me for years to relax it because he couldn't do it on their visits so I gave in eventually and let him take them to have it done. I knew what would happen but he didn't believe me when I told him. Their hair was super long and healthy to start then it began to break off. It eventually broke off to chin length in a year's time even though they had their hair done professionally and kept it up. Needless to say, they are both transitioning now and never want to see another relaxer as long as they live. Now when I send them to their father for visits, their hair is in braids. They know how healthy their hair was prior to the relaxer and how badly it damaged their hair. Relaxers hold no mystique for them. They will not be begging me to perm it for prom. Nappy hair is fragile not strong and chemicals break it down to the point that it is even more fragile and prone to breakage.
> 
> My youngest daughter (pictured above) is by my husband. We both agreed no chemical would ever touch her hair. Her hair got this long by treating it the way nappy hair needs to be treated. Very little manipulation. I put her braids in and don't take them down for weeks at a time. I wash her hair in the braids. When its time to redo, I take it one braid at a time making sure to moisturize and oil to prevent breakage. I separate and smooth with my fingers and very gently comb the ends with a wide tooth comb and re-braid. She usually has anywhere from 8 to 12 braids. It takes about 2 hours to do her hair because I don't yank and snatch through it like it needs to be punished. The keys to healthy naps are moisture, low manipulation and a gentle patient touch. That's pretty much it. Her hair is also never blow dried, in fact no heat is used on her hair.
> 
> For all those who use hair typing, we are both 4b in other words nappy. Her father is a pure blooded Ghanaian (Ghana, West Africa, blackest Africa, home of the purest naps and deepest melanin endowed gorgeous dark skin where the majority of us can trace our roots because it is from there that the majority of our ancestors departed)  I am an African-American with no recent interruption of my African bloodline, in other words not mixed. Yes, true African naps can achieve length if so desired if you honor God's blessing by nurturing and loving them and caring enough to learn about how to take care of them instead of trying to murder them with toxic chemicals.
> 
> As long as I am in charge, my daughter will never feel the burn of chemicals or the heat of a straightening tool. She will always know and not question the power and truth of her own God given beauty just as she knows it at the impressionable age of 5.


----------



## Kneechay

I'm even more proud to be Black. This is so beautiful to me!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Bri505 said:


> The story in the link makes me tear up ! Beautiful ! I think we need a 2010 challange for all the naturals, and at the end of it (like to ring in the New Year for 2011) we all rock BIG BIG FRO's and take pics and do EXACTLY THIS TYPE OF THREAD!! (with regimens attached of course! )


 
I love this idea.


----------



## FluffyRed

CurlyMoo said:


> thats....THE MAN!!!
> 
> Jim Kelly


 


CurlyMoo said:


>


This is an adorable look!!!



labelfree said:


> We forgot about Tracee Ellis Ross. Thanks to whoever bumped her thread


HEART HER HAIR



jamaraa said:


> In terms of bodacious hair, how could I have forgotten the 70s-80s queen of it all, *Miss Jayne Kennedy?!* A poster here has the bottom pic in her sig...she thought it was some Miss Africa or someone. Nah...it's Mizz Jayne!


GULL!!!  I know Jayne Kennedy!!!  I met her when I was X years old at the Ebony Classic Tennis tournament!!!



jamaraa said:


> For fun:


Debbie Allen's FRO!!!!!



CurlyMoo said:


> PRINCE!


booty booty!!!



labelfree said:


>


Dre is just SESSY!



jamaraa said:


> Did you see the Jayne Kennedy post I did? I included your sig photo of her.


----------



## FluffyRed

Foster.Sylver. .............


----------



## Kneechay

more!






i LOVE YaYa D's hair!















I'm sure this is a member here, but it came up on my search. She's still a badd ****!


----------



## Ladybug33

What a wonderful thread with beautiful pics-- keep em coming.


----------



## jamaraa

FluffyRed said:


> This is an adorable look!!!
> 
> 
> HEART HER HAIR
> 
> 
> *GULL!!! I know Jayne Kennedy!!! I met her when I was X years old at the Ebony Classic Tennis tournament!!!*


 
Maybe someone ASKED you if it was some African beauty queen. LOL, but you clearly know Mizz Jayne was like IT back in the day.


----------



## FluffyRed

jamaraa said:


> Maybe someone ASKED you if it was some African beauty queen. LOL, but you clearly know Mizz Jayne was like IT back in the day.


 
I had switched the pics.

I LOVE this thread!!!


----------



## Foxglove

Nichi said:


> I'm sure this is a member here, but it came up on my search. She's still a badd ****!



Yup, It's Mookshair! (sp?)


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## labelfree




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.naturallysexy.co.uk/styles.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/Images/stylepages/theafro.jpg



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/# 
http://www.naturallysexy.co.uk/styles.html


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/Images/stylepages/theafro.jpg


----------



## mscocoface

Where is LinnieB?

ETA - thanks for adding her - spelled it wrong LynnieB


----------



## labelfree

Very cute style


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## january noir

I'm in love with all this natural gorgeousness!   I'm not natural, but Lord knows, if I had some of the coils, curlz and nappz like any of these people, I would be!


----------



## Stormy

Good lawd! And I thought I would be a straight natural once my hair grows out, but now I don't think so. Between seeing so many beautiful natural heads on this board and now this...whew! I doubt I'll be straightening my hair much.

Thanks CurlyMoo and everyone! Now, I'm off to find some to post too.


----------



## CurlyMoo

mscocoface said:


> Where is LinnieB?


 
I looked for her name but she's not on the member list here.


----------



## jamaraa

darkangel25 said:


> Diana Ross


 
Even tho Miss Ross often wears weaves, I must say I've always loved them on her and the textures she chooses.


----------



## CurlyMoo

I saw a girl on the bus with her hair like this, how in the heck do you get these loose spirals?


----------



## mscocoface

I think I am ready to rock this soon.  Just need to figure out if these are rods or what.


----------



## tadeja

CurlyMoo said:


> I looked for her name but she's not on the member list here.




It's LynnieB, here's her album, http://public.fotki.com/IsItOnlyHair/,


----------



## CurlyMoo

I hope she doesn't mind, if so I will remove them.


----------



## mscocoface

tadeja said:


> It's LynnieB, here's her album, http://public.fotki.com/IsItOnlyHair/,


 
Just shake my head everytime I see this womans progress.  I'd swear she has the fastest growing hair I have ever seen.


----------



## tadeja

mscocoface said:


> Just shake my head everytime I see this womans progress.  I'd swear she has the fastest growing hair I have ever seen.




Gorgeous, ain't it.


----------



## tadeja




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://public.fotki.com/nappyrae/year_one_of_natural/second_semester/100_0642.html


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

tadeja said:


>


 
T'Keyah has ALWAYS had beautiful hair and I believe she's been natural the whole time she's been famous.


----------



## robot.

This thread is like back to back, nonstop pr0n. :lovedrool:


----------



## CurlyMoo

ROBOTxcore said:


> This thread is like back to back, not stop pr0n. :lovedrool:


 Girrrrl, I had no idea there were so many gorgeous heads of hair out there. I'm exhausted.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## tadeja




----------



## Harina

Can this thread be made a sticky, pretty please?


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## tadeja




----------



## Harina

I don't think these were posted already


----------



## LuyshuZ

Excellent thread.


----------



## jamaraa

Since we're talking members, how bout *Ballerina Bun*? She is one of my fav heads of hair on the interwebz.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Riverrock said:


> I don't think these were posted already


 

OMG!


----------



## Truth

I saw this woman on Def poetry jam...
















Ms Laura Piece Kelly..... I'm in Lovveeee with her hairrrrrr


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## tadeja




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## ctosha

I just went through all 50 pages. THIS THREAD IS FIYAH.......SUBSCRIBING!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Rosalind Cash


----------



## CurlyMoo

Irene Cara:


----------



## CurlyMoo

One more of Irene:


----------



## Truth




----------



## tadeja

Sorry for the quality.


----------



## tadeja




----------



## labelfree




----------



## jamaraa

*The Marley women*

*Rita (it's hard to find pics  of her hair uncovered)*











*all natural family*

*Stephanie*





*Cedella*











*Sharon*








*Mother Cedella Booker (Bob's mother)*









*Karen*





*Cindy Breakspeare*


----------



## labelfree




----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair

WHY....WHY....WHY Did the OP start this thread!!!!  I can't take it!!!  I will never look at relaxed hair the same again, and that is no offense.... Gorgeous... Breathtaking...Black is So Very Beautiful!!!


----------



## GoingNatural

my siggy  lol


----------



## jamaraa

*Jennifer Beals*


----------



## labelfree




----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> Irene Cara:


 
I LOVE Irene Cara. Last I saw her, her hair was much longer than these pics even. Her hair is probably butt length at the least (unless she cut it).


----------



## jamaraa

*No names necessary! * She's the definition of "bodacious" IMHO.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Model Pat Cleveland:


----------



## jamaraa

In the 2nd picture, Pat's w/ her daughter Anna...who also has bodacious hair!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Stacy Dash:


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

*Diahnne Abbott* 1st Mrs. De Niro and actress. She's the cousin of singer Gregory Abbott (I got some of these pics from his site)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My Momma


----------



## jamaraa

*Chili*


----------



## bella_boucles

Teyana Taylor

Great hair ..... oh if only....


----------



## Skiggle

This thread is _awesome_!!!

This site is hawt!
http://lecoil.tumblr.com/


----------



## shae101s

CurlyMoo said:


>



OMG IT'S BENI!! I love that guy! He's awesome (he's a friend of mine  ) He has awesome hair indeed.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Skiggle said:


> This thread is _awesome_!!!
> 
> This site is hawt!
> http://lecoil.tumblr.com/http://lecoil.tumblr.com/


 
Yes I love that site, I was looking at it the other day.


----------



## CurlyMoo

shae101s said:


> OMG IT'S BENI!! I love that guy! He's awesome (he's a friend of mine  ) He has awesome hair indeed.


 

He's hot, is he single?


----------



## jamaraa

*Lisa Hanna *former Miss Jamaica and Miss World (like Cindy Breakspeare). She is  presently a member of Jamaica's Parliment


----------



## labelfree

Before she cut off all her hair


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## robot.

tadeja said:


>



Sweet moisturized curly Jeezus.


  :lovedrool:


----------



## CurlyMoo

ROBOTxcore said:


> Sweet moisturized curly Jeezus.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> :lovedrool:


 
Yes indeed. 

This is that stop traffic hair.


----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## mscocoface

ROBOTxcore said:


> Sweet moisturized curly Jeezus.
> 
> 
> :lovedrool:


 

That one I just keep coming back to.  There are no words.......


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## BeetleBug




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## robot.

CurlyMoo said:


>



Is the original of this somewhere? I want it fullsize.


----------



## msa

CurlyMoo said:


>



I love this WHOLE look!


----------



## Soliel185

Bri505 said:


> The story in the link makes me tear up ! Beautiful ! I think we need a 2010 challange for all the naturals, and at the end of it (like to ring in the New Year for 2011) we all rock BIG BIG FRO's and take pics and do EXACTLY THIS TYPE OF THREAD!! (with regimens attached of course! )


 

I'm in. 

I might even sprinkle in a little glitter to make it extra festive.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

ROBOTxcore said:


> Is the original of this somewhere? I want it fullsize.


 
Do you know her name? I can't find her.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Qurlyqt

Why did I come in here thinking I could look at a couple of pages and go to bed? I'm usually too impatient to go through a lot of pages but I propped my eyes open and went through every, single page, making sure I didn't miss one of these fabulous pics! 

Now I'm going to sleep... and dream about hair.


----------



## secretdiamond

at this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## Nayna

My phone is dying messing with this thread!! I love it!!!


----------



## Chameleonchick

Whoa this thread really took off! Thanks for all the nice hair pics!


----------



## FlowerHair

CurlyMoo said:


> WOW, what reaction do you get when it's this big? I can't wait for my hair to get this big.



LOL! I never wear my hair like that outside of my home 
I wish I had the kind of job where huge hair wasn't a problem


----------



## Muffinz05

CurlyMoo said:


> That is some Bodaciousness right there. Do you wear is out often? What reaction do you get?


 
LOL..thanks but I wear it banded 90% of the time and the other 10 is either in a bun or in two strand twist.


----------



## CurlyMoo

FlowerHair said:


> LOL! I never wear my hair like that outside of my home
> I wish I had the kind of job where huge hair wasn't a problem


 


Muffinz05 said:


> LOL..thanks but I wear it banded 90% of the time and the other 10 is either in a bun or in two strand twist.


 
Ladies, it's time to free your fros!


----------



## robot.

CurlyMoo said:


> Do you know her name? I can't find her.


No, but I have seen this picture several times! Will have to do some snooping...


----------



## Mitey Cyrus

I'm posting links b/c I don't know what the fotki sharing policy is:

Braidout

Twistout Puff

Fro-Puff


----------



## labelfree




----------



## TaraDyan

We need some more men up in this piece.  They have bodacious hair too.


----------



## labelfree

http://api.ning.com/files/rtrQIXD0B...dIqMC3XKHUXqldm2PlASDwfqRpkhmRQCH5uJaEONYc9rk


----------



## labelfree




----------



## jamaraa

*The Marley men...Part 1 (Bob has alot of sons )*

*Damian "Jr. Gong" Marley*

























*Stephen*
















*forefront Stephen, back Jr. Gong*






*Ky-Mani*





*l-r...Julian, Ky-Mani, Jr Gong*


----------



## jamaraa

*The Marley men Part Deux*


----------



## Mizz Diamonds

TaraDyan said:


> We need some more men up in this piece. They have bodacious hair too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm in love :lovedrool:


----------



## TemiLnd

CurlyMoo said:


>


 


CurlyMoo said:


>


 
This is my friend!!!!  She became a plus size model after we graduated.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

I'm drooling all over this thread
BIG IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duchesse

Natural hair is truly beautiful!! These pics (even the ones that are wigs ) make me want to BC!


----------



## january noir

CurlyMoo said:


> I looked for her name but she's not on the member list here.


 
I believe you spell her name LynnieB.


----------



## jamaraa

january noir said:


> I believe you spell her name LynnieB.


 
Yup and she's a very long term LCHFer. Lynnie has beautiful hair...big, full, and loooooong.


----------



## NinaShamone

Jensen Atwood


----------



## Miss*Tress

Truth said:


>


Wow! So pretty.


----------



## CurlyMoo

TemiLnd said:


> This is my friend!!!!  She became a plus size model after we graduated.


 
So those are of the same person? The one with the red top is my all time favorite I was happy to find it for this thread. Does she still model?


----------



## CurlyMoo

january noir said:


> I believe you spell her name LynnieB.


 
Well, that was my problem. I was searching for LinnieB.erplexed


----------



## labelfree

This woman has a awesome fro http://rinnyriot.blogspot.com/






Cropped her from a Tracee Ellis pic I love the style


----------



## CurlyMoo

This is LynnieB's Fotki album again:

http://public.fotki.com/IsItOnlyHair/natural-hair--year-/1/september-09/


----------



## sharentu

yall forgot ziggy marley 










 yum


----------



## jamaraa

^^^ LOL. I didn't forget. I was gonna do the other 3 brothers a bit later. I got lots of goodies up my sleeve!


----------



## sharentu

jamaraa said:


> ^^^ LOL. I didn't forget. I was gonna do the other 3 brothers a bit later. I got lots of goodies up my sleeve!


 
i love me some ziggy thats why i was looking for his pic.  i guess i got ahead of myself.


----------



## Miss*Tress

Former Miss Italy, Denny Mendez


----------



## Miss*Tress




----------



## Ltown

Oh my goodness thank you CurlyMoo! I am 52 week into my transition and only have a couple of inches let can't wait to rock some of these styles. Keep it coming


----------



## jamaraa

*sharentu* just you wait...I'mma Ziggy you OUT!


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> *The Marley men...Part 1 (Bob has alot of sons )*
> 
> *Damian "Jr. Gong" Marley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stephen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *forefront Stephen, back Jr. Gong*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ky-Mani*
> 
> 
> *l-r...Julian, Ky-Mani, Jr Gong*


 
  Just how many children does Bob Marley have? I know there are some daughters in there somewhere. And did they come from the same woman?


----------



## jamaraa

*The Marley men Part 3....who says bodacious has to be loose OR belong to a woman?   Hotness to proceed: *

*Brothers together*





*Julian*




















*











*


*Tams are a great protective style! ^^*










*Ziggy*
























*



*
*



*


*Rohan (and LBoogie...killing two bird w/ one stone! )*


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> Just how many children does Bob Marley have? I know there are some daughters in there somewhere. And did they come from the same woman?


 
It's said he had 11. That's the OFFICIAL count, but he had far more than that fo sho! Some are simply unknown to us, but known to the family. Others probably don't know themselves.


----------



## jamaraa

*Don Letts...one of the most important people on the music scene, IMHO.*

*Don around 1976 or so*





















*More Recently  his hair is PAST CALF LENGTH*







































*w/ the Marley brothers*





*About 2 months ago*
http://www.grovemagazine.co.uk/ImageResize.ashx?w=230&image=SPED22 Sep 2009 14:53:25:003


----------



## labelfree

Wow that last pic is HUUUUUUUGEEEEEEEEE


----------



## janeemat

I just LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread!  The pics are gorgeous!  I must admit that natural hair has a healthiness about it to be desired by relaxed hair.  Jill Scott is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CurlyMoo

janeemat said:


> I just LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread! The pics are gorgeous! I must admit that natural hair has a healthiness about it to be desired by relaxed hair. Jill Scott is absolutely beautiful.


 
I was actually hoping to see more pics of thick big straight hair too.
 Ok a few names just popped into my head and now I'm off to search.


----------



## jamaraa

^^^I managed to get that pic smaller. I don't know why it blew up like that! LOL


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> *Don Letts...one of the most important people on the music scene, IMHO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *w/ the Marley brothers*


 
I must say Jamarra that the Marley men do have a presence about them. Long locks seem to bee a trademark for their family. And what's going on in this pic? Is dude fighting for his life or something?


----------



## jamaraa

*Some recent Miss Jamaica contestants (no, I'm not Jamaican )*

*Jade Melissa Fulford*





*Rashima Hemmings*






*Rosina Casserly*









*Cindy Wright*


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> I must say Jamarra that the Marley men do have a presence about them. Long locks seem to bee a trademark for their family. And what's going on in this pic? Is dude fighting for his life or something?


 
That's no a Marley, that's Don Letts. He's playing about w/ Ariana Foster (aka Ari Up). He managed her group The Slits back in the 70s. Her dreds are maybe longer than his, but she's White so I didn't post her on this thread for obvious reasons!

The Marley men are hotness but how could they not be w/ who their daddy was? *There's something for every taste w/ those brothers!*


----------



## CurlyMoo

*Vanity 6*

*Denise Mathews*
*Susan Moonsie*


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## nubiangoddess3

Bri505 said:


> The story in the link makes me tear up ! Beautiful ! I think we need a 2010 challange for all the naturals, and at the end of it (like to ring in the New Year for 2011) we all rock BIG BIG FRO's and take pics and do EXACTLY THIS TYPE OF THREAD!! (with regimens attached of course! )






That is a great idea....


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

*Vanity/Denise Matthews and Lark* are great choices...I'll find some more!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

*Vanessa Williams...who's hair is ALWAYS bangin'*


----------



## labelfree

> Originally Posted by *Bri505*
> 
> 
> _The story in the link makes me tear up ! Beautiful ! I think we need a 2010 challange for all the naturals, and at the end of it (like to ring in the New Year for 2011) we all rock BIG BIG FRO's and take pics and do EXACTLY THIS TYPE OF THREAD!! (with regimens attached of course! )_




_I agree Big and Bodacious in 2010  _


----------



## jamaraa

*Curly *I was thinking of doing the Other Vanessa Williams too. Great dreads.
Who's gonna start 1st on *Peri Reid/Pebbles and Vesta Williams*?


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> *Curly *I was thinking of doing the Other Vanessa Williams too. Great dreads.
> Who's gonna start 1st on *Peri Reid/Pebbles and Vesta Williams*?


 
LOL, I look for Pebbles. I love that Mercedes song.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

Recent Pebbles:


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> *Curly *I was thinking of doing the Other Vanessa Williams too. Great dreads.
> Who's gonna start 1st on *Peri Reid/Pebbles and Vesta Williams*?


 
I'm going to dig for some fotki albums and post links.


----------



## labelfree




----------



## TrendySocialite

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I just wet myself....Ok, I think I am in hair heaven! Thanks to the OP for this!


----------



## CurlyMoo

http://public.fotki.com/redhotlala/hairfotki/may5009027.html

http://public.fotki.com/Candy2007/cheries-progress-2007/september-2007---de/sep-nov/mihair1.html

http://public.fotki.com/LetitiaTee/2009-year-4/july--sept/sep27-jpg.html

http://public.fotki.com/sylver2/2008/no-combing-method/flatiron-7.html


----------



## jamaraa

*Jeffery Daniel..the BAA years (check Jody and Howard too. Jody always had great hair) He kept his fro longer than most into the 80s*

*



*

*



*
*







*

*The wedge era...New Wave/New Romanctics. Black Flock of Seagulls? * 













*Now...long braids...his hair is much longer than these pics now, but they're the most recent ones I could find*


----------



## mscocoface

There was someone here who use to post pictures of this era with black women showing their long natural hair.  I am researching.


----------



## labelfree




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

mscocoface said:


> There was someone here who use to post pictures of this era with black women showing their long natural hair. I am researching.


 
I know exactly who/what you're talking about. She was interested in old fashioned priducts/techniques like pine tar and bear grease. I'll give it a look.


----------



## mscocoface

One the badest bands of all time!!!


----------



## jamaraa

^^^ Don't get cute. You'll make me bust Sly Stone flying karate kick w/ HUGE HUGE BAA out on ya!


----------



## CurlyMoo

mscocoface said:


> There was someone here who use to post pictures of this era with black women showing their long natural hair. I am researching.


 
Thank you I've been wanting to see hair from the old days.


----------



## loulou82

Bri505 said:


> The story in the link makes me tear up ! Beautiful ! I think we need a 2010 challange for all the naturals, and at the end of it (like to ring in the New Year for 2011) we all rock BIG BIG FRO's and take pics and do EXACTLY THIS TYPE OF THREAD!! (with regimens attached of course! )



I definitely agree that this would be an excellent challenge!


----------



## jamaraa

The only downside to vintage pics is almost none of the women will have their hair down. (LOL CJ was selling her Dixie Peach!) However, most of the women back then that you see w/ his upsweeping pompadours had MAJOR hair. They could compete w/ our long hairs and beat many of them on length and volume.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Anna Julia Haywood Cooper


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## labelfree




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## mscocoface

Let me get them for you.






Sly and the Family Stone.

Checking for others.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## mscocoface

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
I can just imagine what that looked like taken down.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## tadeja




----------



## CurlyMoo

mscocoface said:


> I can just imagine what that looked like taken down.


 
Yes I know, that's a lot of hair up there in that buffont.


----------



## tadeja




----------



## mscocoface

Rachelle Ferrell - what a VOICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## tadeja




----------



## tadeja

mscocoface said:


> Rachelle Ferrell - what a VOICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Have you heard this?!?!?!?! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzKEQhAvK_s


----------



## mscocoface

More of RF


----------



## CurlyMoo

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tadeja




----------



## CurlyMoo

*Female Cuban soldiers were crucial *
*in the battle against Apartheid in Angola*


----------



## mscocoface

tadeja said:


> Have you heard this?!?!?!?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzKEQhAvK_s


 
I thought I had heard everything on Youtube for her.

LAWD LAWD LAWD, get that girl something in the middle.....

Mercy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She moves you beyond yourself....Let me shut up!!!!

Okay what was I doing...oh yeah looking for pics.....now humming nothing in the middle.


----------



## tadeja

mscocoface said:


> I thought I had heard everything on Youtube for her.
> 
> LAWD LAWD LAWD, get that girl something in the middle.....
> 
> Mercy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She moves you beyond yourself....Let me shut up!!!!
> 
> Okay what was I doing...oh yeah looking for pics.....now humming nothing in the middle.




I know! Her voice is amazing. You can feel what she's feeling. So underrated.


----------



## mscocoface

India.Arie before Big Chop


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## mscocoface




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## tadeja




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## tadeja




----------



## CurlyMoo

ETA:  DAMN WHO CALLED THE FEDZ!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## tadeja




----------



## a_ caribbean_dream

This thread makes me want to pick out my fro right now and walk down the street...


----------



## CurlyMoo

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> This thread makes me want to pick out my fro right now and walk down the street...


 
I say go right ahead and do it.


----------



## Truth

STOP THE MADDDDNESSSSSSS .....


----------



## labelfree




----------



## labelfree




----------



## mscocoface

Truth said:


> STOP THE MADDDDNESSSSSSS .....


 

Can't help ourselves, this is our PRECIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## chebaby

maaaannnnn i want to wear my curly fro. but its so cold now i dont want to do anything but twists. oh well...in due time.


----------



## Filmatic

Beautiful thread. 

I just wanted to add another Kelis since she is my color inspiration when my fro grows if I don't go back green.


----------



## finickyone

WOW just WOW! How can we even think that our hair isn't beautiful? I am subscribing to share with my 8 yr old daughter. She thinks her hair is too big. Heck, this is big & bodacious in FULL EFFECT! Thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## finickyone

Did I miss pics of Ananda Lewis? I have always loved her hair! Here are 2 of my fav:


----------



## Irresistible

Took this in 2004


----------



## Irresistible

2007


----------



## CurlyMoo

tadeja said:


>


 


MS. PATTAYYY


----------



## jamaraa

*Holly Robinson-Peete*


----------



## jamaraa

*Marsha Hunt...supa dupa BAA*


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

*The Models Part 1*

*Alek Wek...sometimes small is hugely bodacious!*














*twofers..Alex and Iman*














Waris Dirie













Liya Kibede and Waris...another twofer














Hijab...the ultimate protective style. Here's one for the Muslimahs in da house!


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
Yay Robin....always had incredible hair. Her boys got some fierce hair too. Bodacious!


----------



## CurlyMoo

I Miss her....


----------



## jamaraa

*Maia Campbell*


----------



## CurlyMoo

Is it me or did everyone have more hair in the 80's? Wasn't the 80's pre-weave and lace fronts? I had a best friend who wore butt length weaves in the 90's, and they were just becoming known.


----------



## remilaku

--------------------------


----------



## LoveLiLi




----------



## barbeth2001

Why all d pics of fake hair, came into this thread thinking it was going to be pics of people with their own hair. Y'all know ms badu wears a wig.


----------



## remilaku

[IMG]http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss187/remilaku/soulflower2qa9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## labelfree




----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> Is it me or did everyone have more hair in the 80's? Wasn't the 80's pre-weave and lace fronts? I had a best friend who wore butt length weaves in the 90's, and they were just becoming known.


 
*It's not just you.* As I look for pics, I keep going to pre 90s celebs...those folks who started had more of their own hair then and now than many of the later people. For starters in the 80s, people were just coming out of the BAA era and then many had curls (yuck). Tho curls sucked, they didn't cause most people hair damage from what I saw. It seems people used relaxers more sparingly back then too. Prince (upthread) is a great example of going from BAA to long relaxed w/o being damaged and chewed up. Most people were too afraid to home relax...w/ good reason.

In the past few years, super straight styles came in for everybody...BW and WW alike. Now you see more friend hair than ever. I thin this started sometimes in the 90s and just won't die! 

Weaves and braids have become very popular since then. Braids were worn for a style and for a short time then taken out. Most folks simply cornrowed. Mircos came later for many cuz they used to cost $$$$$$$$$. People now wear one braid style for months . The tension alone for such a style is like . Add to this extensions and you have serious hair loss for too many. 

The weave thing, esp w/ the glue, is a disaster waiting to happen for many women. If you want long hair for a minute, buy those clip on kind. The sew ins and glue ons have far too many victims...no edges, jacked nape, thinning out the hair over all.   Nah, it ain't just you *Curly*.


----------



## remilaku

[IMG]http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss187/remilaku/2lxcd1l.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## msa

barbeth2001 said:


> Why all d pics of fake hair, came into this thread thinking it was going to be pics of people with their own hair. Y'all know ms badu wears a wig.



Many of the women in these pics are wearing weaves or wigs but it's still nice to see big fros.


----------



## jamaraa

barbeth2001 said:


> Why all d pics of fake hair, came into this thread thinking it was going to be pics of people with their own hair. Y'all know ms badu wears a wig.


 
I posted people of whom I believe their hair is theirs...growing from their scalps. Relaxed or natural...doesn't matter, but theirs!

I didn't knowingly post anyone w/ fake hair or who is NOT of African descent. This was a deliberate choice. Fake hair doesn't inspire or interest me.


----------



## labelfree




----------



## remilaku

[IMG]http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss187/remilaku/Largephoto161.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## remilaku

[IMG]http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss187/remilaku/IMG.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CurlyMoo

barbeth2001 said:


> Why all d pics of fake hair, came into this thread thinking it was going to be pics of people with their own hair. Y'all know ms badu wears a wig.


 
The goal was to get all real hair, but I can't tell with everyone and I try to get earlier pics of celebs when they didn't wear weave/wigs. Most of the fro's I believe are real.


----------



## jamaraa

Most of the late 60s-late 70s 'fros are REAL. It's sad and funny at the same time that it was the norm to have BAAs at one time, but now many even "weave check" them. LOL


----------



## CurlyMoo

Irresistible said:


> 2007


 
Thank you Irresistible, you've got a bonafide BODACIOUS do. I wish more members would post their pics.


----------



## jamaraa

labelfree said:


>


 
Jade is someone who looks FAR better w/ both her natural texture and color than otherwise. This isn't true for everyone, but Jade is a great example of one that it is true for.


----------



## CurlyMoo

FIXED, THANK YOU!


----------



## LoveLiLi




----------



## jupitermoon

CurlyMoo said:


> Thank you Irresistible, you've got a bonafide BODACIOUS do. *I wish more members would post their pics*.


 
Well my fro is no where as big and BODACIOUS as Irresistible's and some of the other ladies in this thread, but here's mine:


----------



## CurlyMoo

CelinaStarr said:


> Well my fro is no where as big and BODACIOUS as Irresistible's and some of the other ladies in this thread, but here's mine:


 
No, you fit right in there with BODACIOUS!!!! Ladies stop hiding out, get those big heads in here.


----------



## jamaraa

CelinaStarr said:


> Well my fro is no where as big and BODACIOUS as Irresistible's and some of the other ladies in this thread, but here's mine:


 
Dang it gal...you got some HUAH!  Bodacious is your middle name.


----------



## jamaraa

*Snoop Dogg...say what you want about his music, etc...but his hair is slammin'. Many sistahs would KILL for it! It's so healthy, full and "blacknshiny". *


----------



## jamaraa

*Kobe Bryant...one of the best most flattering 'fros ever! Not a BAA, but...*


----------



## jamaraa

*More Pebbles (Peri Reid) and her cousin singer Cherelle



















*






Cherrelle (Cheryl Norton)


----------



## jamaraa

*Vesta Williams...more 80s HUGE bodacious hair*


----------



## JFemme

*clears throat*

I'm in LURVE with AMP Fiddler's music and B. A. FRO


----------



## LoveLiLi




----------



## jamaraa

*James Marshall...the man who made it SEXY. A true afro king  He actually "transitioned" (tho the word didn't exist then methinks), he grew out his conk!*














Yes, Noel's 'fro is natural too 













































the guy on the left, it's a perm


----------



## JFemme

(sorry in advance)


----------



## jamaraa

*Naomi...she's the exception to my "no weave" rule. She's never worn them as if they are her real hair, but like Diana Ross, as apart of a persona. She's worn every style and color known to man (and a few that aren't). I wish I could find more pics of her real hair. She looked adorable w/ it. *





































































Iman and Naomi





Her real hair, at least many years ago


----------



## FlowerHair

JFemme said:


> (sorry in advance)


 
 
You know you're wrong for that!


----------



## tadeja




----------



## sunshinebeautiful

JFemme said:


> (sorry in advance)


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

I think I am officially in love with this thread. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## mscocoface

FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]


----------



## vkb247

Zahra Redwood


----------



## vkb247




----------



## jamaraa

*Leanna  Archer... the hair product girl. She's had her own product line for a few years now. She's inspo in more ways than one, IMHO. Check out her gallery and buy something!  *
*http://www.leannashair.com/orderingpage.html*


----------



## jamaraa

*Models part 2*

*Sessile Lopez*
































This is her real hair and normal style





Liya Kebede

Liya and daughter


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

THIS THREAD IS AMAZING!!! So happy I am natural!!!


----------



## jamaraa

*Real (Ahmad Givens)...my hair inspo!  I'mma sucker for BM w/ long hair in case you couldn't tell, esp if it's theirs! *










































*Chaosbutterfly posted this one originally on another thread*


----------



## PinkSkates

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> THIS THREAD IS AMAZING!!! So happy I am natural!!!


 
ME TOO! And Real's hair is ridiculously beautiful. He is my new hair inspiration! 
Mods, I think you should remove the fake big bodacious hair ladies and then make this a "big bodacious" sticky, to remind us all just how awesome and long our natural hair can grow!
Great thread OP, thanks for starting it!...now let me go dig out some of my BB hair pics!


----------



## jamaraa

mscocoface said:


> Let me get them for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sly and the Family Stone.
> 
> Checking for others.


 
Sly's BAA was real yo. Weave check him and you'll be disappointed to find hair w/o tracks of any sort!


----------



## mscocoface

Trying to find more from the mother country.


----------



## labelfree

The Lovely Kesh


----------



## jamaraa

Sly...in yo face!









































For giggles


----------



## jamaraa

I adore THREADING





 (thanks Noni)

more here: http://blackgirllonghair.blogspot.com/2009/02/african-style-week-threading.html


----------



## jamaraa

*Victorian sistahs...vintage y'all. Not much hanging down, but look at the size of those updos!*

*Mary Church Terrell*













Alice Dunbar Nelson

















Mary Mcleod Bethune


















Ida B. Wells...whew did she have hair?! Who said we couldn't grow hair...I can't hear you! She did it over 100 years ago, so what's YOUR 'cuse? 





























Dr. Georgia E.L. Patton (1864-1900), Memphis,Tn: Ex- Slave & The First Licensed Black Woman Doctor in the state of Tennessee





Josephine Bruce...wife of Blanche K and an ancestress of mine


----------



## mscocoface

Thank you Jamaraa.  I have been looking for vintage photos.  I know this has been going on for years and year and years.  Big Bodacious is nothing new and it needs to stay mainstream.

I am a card carrying member of the BBH Club!!!  Anyone else?!


----------



## jamaraa

*More Victorians..I'll post as I find. Someone should do a site devoted to just this, Black Victorians.*











*Henriette Delille*





*Amanda America Dickson*... can't find anything bigger


----------



## MsBoinglicious

CurlyMoo said:


>


 

like for real she got her loc going through her earlobe? like for real! I never seen that before. Interesting!


----------



## jamaraa

mscocoface said:


> Thank you Jamaraa. I have been looking for vintage photos. I know this has been going on for years and year and years. Big Bodacious is nothing new and it needs to stay mainstream.
> 
> I am a card carrying member of the BBH Club!!! Anyone else?!


 
These Victorian sistahs were MORE bodacious that we are.  I don't know why so many modern people are convinced they had less hair back then than we do now...it's not true. Time and again I've seen pics of these Black women w/ hair wrapped around their heads, sometimes 2 or more times and/or long thick braids. Nah, they didn't get it at the Koreans either.


----------



## jamaraa

boingboing said:


> like for real she got her loc going through her earlobe? like for real! I never seen that before. Interesting!


 
That's just WOW grin: (I have no words)


----------



## tinysdaughter

Didn't Rosa Parks have really long hair???


----------



## TaraDyan

*CHAKA!!!*


----------



## Netta1

Me around two years nappy...


----------



## Netta1

l^^^^lol my bad I didn't know we were just posting "staras" LOL ^^^


----------



## jamaraa

Geez *Netta*, I was just gonna ask you to come to this thread to show us you fabbo hair. LOL...it's not just stars.

I'm glad you did cuz I was gonna do it myself or ask you to! I know your hair will be a big hit!  It's totally bodacious dude!


----------



## Netta1

^^^^CHEESIN EXTRA BIG^^^^^^

THANK YOU!


----------



## msa

mscocoface said:


>




O EM GEEE. Floor length!

Those are the original micro braids. I wonder how long that took. I wonder if those are men or women. I wonder if there's added hair in there. I wonder what their edges look like (because those braids must be HEAVY). I wonder why they put them in.


----------



## jamaraa

msa said:


> O EM GEEE. Floor length!
> 
> Those are the original micro braids. I wonder how long that took. I wonder if those are men or women. I wonder if there's added hair in there. I wonder what their edges look like (because those braids must be HEAVY). I wonder why they put them in.


 
I think they are men. I'm not sure where they are from, but those tiny braids on men seem to be more an East African thing. They remind me of the Masaai style, tho MUCH longer.

They took days and the men would lay down flat and sleep while it was being done.


----------



## aquajoyice

But really I could have easily posted all of the Cosby Kids they had great hair!!!


----------



## jamaraa

mscocoface said:


> Trying to find more from the mother country.


 
*Miriam Makeba* actually wore this style sometime in the late 70s-early 80s. It's very ancient and called *Fouta Djallon Peul.* It's more of a W. African style than S. African....and is a serious work of hair art. It's a combo of techniques: braiding, threading (the arc), and molding w/ clays/oils.


----------



## jamaraa

*Natty Dreds and beautiful braids fo yo (men's edition) Part 1*

*Beenie Man (Moses Davis)*




























Buju Banton (Mark Anthony Myrie)




















Sean Paul (Henriques)


----------



## Jenibo

^^^^^wow that is truly hair art and look like it took some time to do


----------



## Irresistible




----------



## Irresistible

Netta1 said:


> l^^^^lol my bad I didn't know we were just posting "staras" LOL ^^^



What? you ARE a 'Stara'!


----------



## Irresistible

I know Tracy Ellis Ross and Real are in here somewheres


----------



## Irresistible




----------



## jamaraa

Irresistible said:


> I know Tracy Ellis Ross and Real are in here somewheres


 
Hey you...I put Real in. Tell me if you like it.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9090022&postcount=737

Tracy is further upthread.


----------



## Netta1

Irresistible said:


> What? you ARE a 'Stara'!



 You know your hair is FYIA BURN! Love it!!!!!


----------



## jamaraa

I just wanna say that I'm putting in all these men for a reason...their hair is very good inspo because it's very attainable, esp for most natural women since the men are natural too. *Even the celeb men have hair that most Black women can attain.*

Unfortunately, BM have the lion's share of Black great hair these days because they don't suffer from the dual pressures of straightness AND length. If you look closely at the braided ones, most of them have beautiful braids w/o being too tight and when their hair is straight, it's pressed. These guys show us what good care can do...it can grow and be beautiful w/ a bit of common sense and a light hand!


----------



## Chriselle83

THANKS GUYS! I haven't gotten through the whole thread yet but I too get so discouraged when it seems like the majority of people think straight is beautiful. I went and got me a "french refined" weave to install because I thought my natural hair wasn't cutting it anymore. But now I'm ashamed at myself. This thread has inspired me to rock my natural hair, as big and as coily and as "ethnic" as it wants to get... well after I take my weave out, I paid too much for the hair to turn back now... 
I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!


----------



## Irresistible

jamaraa said:


> Hey you...I put Real in. Tell me if you like it.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9090022&postcount=737
> 
> Tracy is further upthread.



girl his hair 

sick!!!!!!


----------



## jamaraa

Irresistible said:


> girl his hair
> 
> sick!!!!!!


 
*Real's* hair is INSANE...it's shiney, it's black, it's in perfect condition, and it's super long in its curled or straightened state. In short, I want it!  I don't know if his texture is 3 or 4, tbh, but it does show the potential many BW have for hair. After all, we have similar genetics.   Isn't not about mere length, but also condition. He shows us how to do long right! 

You can tell he totally babys it and has for forever. Chance also has beautiful hair, tho he keeps it short. One thing I love about both Real and Snoop is how they change it up, yet keep it tight and right. If Real sold hair products, I'd sure buy 'em! (I wonder if they are members here since we do have a few fellas?)

Snoop's transition from the curl was interesting to see. He simply let it dry up and wore braids/fros. Neither of them wear small plaits I've noticed. Xzbit is another guy who does the same and has great hair.


----------



## jamaraa

*Xzibit (*Alvin Nathaniel Joiner)*..he rocked braids for years (until recently) and kept his original hairline! *

*and son*





















*loose*


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> Jade is someone who looks FAR better w/ both her natural texture and color than otherwise. This isn't true for everyone, but Jade is a great example of one that it is true for.


 





What's her last name? She's very pretty. I have a niece who looks 
just like her at 4 years old. I wonder if she will look like this as an adult.


----------



## CurlyMoo

JFemme said:


> (sorry in advance)


 
 When bad perms happen to ugly people.  Or did his relaxer grow out in jail. Because those ends are straighter than the frizz underneath.


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> *Real (Ahmad Givens)...my hair inspo!  I'mma sucker for BM w/ long hair in case you couldn't tell, esp if it's theirs! *


 
Although I find men with long hair nice to look at, that's just way too much hair in MY brush for either one of us to have a happy co-existence
.


----------



## CurlyMoo

PinkSkates said:


> ME TOO! And Real's hair is ridiculously beautiful. He is my new hair inspiration!
> Mods, I think you should remove the fake big bodacious hair ladies and then make this a "big bodacious" sticky, to remind us all just how awesome and long our natural hair can grow!
> Great thread OP, thanks for starting it!...now let me go dig out some of my BB hair pics!


 
Thank you PinkSkates, I would love for this to be a sticky.


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> When bad perms happen to ugly people.  Or did his relaxer grow out in jail. Because those ends are straighter than the frizz underneath.


 
That's a wig chile...a bad one. The man's bald as an egg and was even in the 60s. He was touped up like Frank Sinatra even in his youth!


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> What's her last name? She's very pretty. I have a niece who looks
> just like her at 4 years old. I wonder if she will look like this as an adult.


 
Jade *Cole*..she's she VERY pretty, but when she was on the show, Tyra had her hair dyed bright yellow blonde and cut super short, NOT a good look  Jade was VERY bitter about it, but you can see why!

She has such a delicate exotic type of beauty, it was a shame to see Tyra trying to turn her into a mall rat.


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> Although I find men with long hair nice to look at, that's just way too much hair in MY brush for either one of us to have a happy co-existence
> .


 
Just buy another *Mason Pearson* or better yet, let him bring his own!


----------



## Pooks

Thanks OP, there are some gorgeous heads on display all up n thru this thread.  Love it!


----------



## Spongie Bloom




----------



## tocktick




----------



## tocktick




----------



## Miss*Tress




----------



## plastic

some of these pics do not show big and bodacious .. but rather just beautiful ppl with long hair


----------



## Rei

plastic said:


> some of these pics do not show big and bodacious .. but rather just beautiful ppl with long hair



meh, semantics. Everyone got the gist. I think it started off that way but has evolved into a beautiful hair thread. I'm not complaining  These hair pics are beautiful  keep it coming guys, I'm loving it!


----------



## labelfree

plastic said:


> some of these pics do not show big and bodacious .. but rather just beautiful ppl with long hair


 
The only pictures I've seen that aren't BBH are the women with straight hair (well some). But it wouldn't be fair just to show one hair preference


----------



## robot.

plastic said:


> some of these pics do not show big and bodacious .. but rather just beautiful ppl with long hair



Right? When I see the straight hair and cornrows and I'm kinda like... "huh?  "


----------



## robot.

labelfree said:


> The only pictures I've seen that aren't BBH are the women with straight hair (well some). But it wouldn't be fair just to show one hair preference



Who said anything about being fair?


----------



## labelfree

ROBOTxcore said:


> Who said anything about being fair?


 
lol The next thing you know it will be a natural vs relaxed thing if this becomes a sticky with women only with natural hair


----------



## robot.

Then they could start their own. It wouldn't have to get that serious.


----------



## princessnad

tocktick said:


>


 
OMG OMG OMG!!!!!


tocktick said:


>


 
Somebody help me Jeezus!!! :bouncegre:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## Spongie Bloom

let's not spoil this wonderful thread please, pple have different preferences so let's each take what we like from the thread and leave the rest


----------



## mscocoface

Roberta Flack


----------



## jamaraa

*Mscoco* oohhhh Roberta Flack, yay! Her hair's been so varied over the years. I'm starting to think you are a fellow music fan.


----------



## TeeWhyAre

Dr. Sonia Sanchez


----------



## jamaraa

plastic said:


> some of these pics do not show big and bodacious .. but rather just beautiful ppl with long hair


 
Long hair CAN be bodacious...that's just it. Bodacious can be many things. *If the members want inspo, why not include hair styles which show the diversity of Black hair textures and styling choices?* I've posted "transitions" too so you can seee how someone's hair evolved.

I've posted people of all diff hair textures, w/ diff styling choices, men and women, and long and short. I will NOT limit myself to loose naturals, sorry. *No fake hair knowingly (Naomi is my exception) and no people who aren't of African descent. Those are my only 2 self-imposed rules.*

We're being asked to post our ideas of what's cool hair, right?


----------



## labelfree

Snatched these from here :http://flygirls.typepad.com/fly/


----------



## jamaraa

ROBOTxcore said:


> Right? When I see the straight hair and cornrows and I'm kinda like... "huh?  "


 
Ok....so if you feel there aren't enough loose large heads of hair, why not post some?


----------



## labelfree

This is my goal for 2010!!! I can't wait until the BBH Challenge starts 



​


----------



## TeeWhyAre




----------



## labelfree

jamaraa said:


> Ok....so if you feel there aren't enugh loose large heads of hair, why not post some?


 
Let it so hun! Keep posting your pics I like them your showing diversity


----------



## robot.

jamaraa said:


> Ok....so if you feel there aren't enough loose large heads of hair, why not post some?



Oh, there are plenty in here. I was far from complaining, if that's what you thought I was doing. Straight hair and cornrows aren't "big" to me. I was taking the title literally. I'm sure others love it, however, and I'm far from trying to rain on their parades.


----------



## labelfree

*Who?* Seinabo Sey, 18 years old
*Where?* Stockholm/Sweden


Can we post art too Moo? I see alot of cool paintings on the Fly Girls Site


----------



## robot.

labelfree said:


>



These shirts are really cute, IMO!


----------



## labelfree

ROBOTxcore said:


> These shirts are really cute, IMO!


 
Here's the link for them http://www.lazyoaf.co.uk/index.php?cPath=22&show=all it's in the UK though bummer darn exchange rate


----------



## natstar

labelfree said:


> This is my goal for 2010!!! *I can't wait until the BBH Challenge starts*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I know! I can't wait. This will give me an incentive to really treat my hair well so I can see how big my hair can get at the end of 2010


----------



## robot.

labelfree said:


> Here's the link for them http://www.lazyoaf.co.uk/index.php?cPath=22&show=all it's in the UK though bummer darn exchange rate



Thanks!

Ouch, those prices. If only those were in USD.  I might order a few, though. They are cool.


----------



## jamaraa

ROBOTxcore said:


> Oh, there are plenty in here. I was far from complaining, if that's what you thought I was doing. Straight hair and cornrows aren't "big" to me. I was taking the title literally. I'm sure others love it, however, and I'm far from trying to rain on their parades.


 
Seriously, post some hair you like or haven't seen yet. I'm not being funny about it, *I wanna see more types of hair too.*  See I don't have big hair myself and I do love locks too, so I wanted to add them to the convo.  

Curly did a great job w/ this thread cuz it can be realistic inspo for the readers. For once, this is attainable and looks great too!


----------



## labelfree

Fly Girl site owner


----------



## robot.

jamaraa said:


> Seriously, post some hair you like or haven't seen yet. I'm not being funny about it, *I wanna see more types of hair too.*  See I don't have big hair myself and I do love locks too, so I wanted to add them to the convo.
> 
> Curly did a great job w/ this thread cuz it can be realistic inspo for the readers. For once, this is attainable and looks great too!



Girl, all the pictures I have in my inspo folder are the ones I've been saving from this thread!


----------



## labelfree




----------



## jamaraa

labelfree said:


> http://flygirls.typepad.com/.a/6a00d834515c9769e20120a53d4ec6970c-popup
> 
> Fly Girl site owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flygirls.typepad.com/.a/6a00d834515c9769e20120a5205e84970c-popup
> 
> http://flygirls.typepad.com/.a/6a00d834515c9769e20120a4c71aac970b-popup


 
I'mma have to check this site out. Those women are so cute. I love Sessile...these pics are great. That's only her hair. I did her upthread too.


----------



## labelfree

Minus the girl with the blue glasses in this one they come linked together


----------



## Soliel185

I think I'm gonna need at least 2 more years before my top layers reach my shoulders like this:


----------



## mscocoface

I saw a black doll show from NY online with some dolls and sculptures with beautiful bodacious hair I decided not to post them, but I might reconsider it.

Like this.  What do you ladies think?

Her name is Duchess 

http://www.thejavatree.com/images/Javatree/Black_Dolls_Duchess8.JPG


----------



## TeeWhyAre

y'all know i'm clownin.


----------



## TeeWhyAre

WHO IS SHE AND WHY IS HER HAIR SO FABULOUS? i lurve it.


----------



## labelfree

Woman from Cape Town, South Africa back in the day


----------



## msa

GeeLove said:


> WHO IS SHE AND WHY IS HER HAIR SO FABULOUS? i lurve it.



She looks familiar...kind of like this girl...who also has big gorgeous hair.
http://www.curlynikki.com/2009/10/chime-naturally-glam-hair-idol.html


----------



## TeeWhyAre

^^^ that hair made me unable to breathe momentarily. ooh it's so sexy!


----------



## andromeda

This lady was on Curly Nikki today.  She's too fierce for words!
Chime





Has anyone featured pics of my favorite blogger - glamazini/roshini?
I know she has some bodacious pics, looking for them right now...


----------



## andromeda

msa said:


> She looks familiar...kind of like this girl...who also has big gorgeous hair.
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2009/10/chime-naturally-glam-hair-idol.html


lol You beat me to it!


----------



## labelfree

mscocoface said:


> I saw a black doll show from NY online with some dolls and sculptures with beautiful bodacious hair I decided not to post them, but I might reconsider it.
> 
> Like this. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Her name is Duchess
> 
> http://www.thejavatree.com/images/Javatree/Black_Dolls_Duchess8.JPG


 
I like it


----------



## msa

rosa praeclara said:


> lol You beat me to it!



Isn't her hair just amazing?

I couldn't believe it. 

These thick haired ladies seriously make me jealous.


----------



## labelfree

msa said:


> Isn't her hair just amazing?
> 
> I couldn't believe it.
> 
> *These thick haired ladies seriously make me jealous*.


 
Tell me about it!


----------



## tocktick

Chime's fotki can be found at: http://public.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk/

It seems like not only is her hair thick, it's dense too. Considering she's been relaxer-free for less than 3 years, her growth has been pretty phenomenal.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ladies my intent for this thread was to show the uniqueness and fabulousness of our hair. Especially in it's natural state. While others grow their hair down and straight we grow ours out and up. And the more it grows the bigger it gets. BODACIOUS BABY!

So in order to maintain the integrity of this thread lets keep it at BIG hair. Occasional medium sized fros are fine. I know certain pics are of some really pretty short and bone straight hair and clothing is nice but we must remain focused on the purpose of this thread. 

Per my original post I wanted big hair mainly big fabulous fros of various textures. I also included full long straight hair like a Wanakee or Ananda Lewis and several of the ladies here on LHCF have full long straight hair. Not stick flat straight but very thick full straight hair. I like seeing those pics because even with a chemical or flat iron our hair can still be BODACIOUS! If we can't find them then we can't compensate.

I don't mind SOME art work as long as it doesn't overwhelm the thread. I posted a wall mural Fro earlier in the thread. But let's keep it mainly pics of people. Locks are fine as long as they are eye popping, fabulous but do not overwhelm the thread.

Also, let's try to post as many individuals with real hair as possible. I know we have some wigs and weaves in here and some will slip by us, but lets get more of what we think is real. 

I finally got a chance to look through the thread and I like the fact that this thread is an inspiration. I want this to remain a fun inspirational thread where all feel welcome to post and view. 

Happy Hair Posting!!  :reddancer:


*ETA: Will add this post to OP.*


----------



## CurlyMoo

Looks like I will be visiting Brooklyn, NY for the Afro Punk festival next year.


----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3895478192/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## labelfree

Moo you should put the guidelines in the OP too


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


> Ladies my intent for this thread was to show the uniqueness and fabulousness of our hair. Especially in it's natural state. While others grow their hair down and straight we grow ours out and up. And the more it grows the bigger it gets. BODACIOUS BABY!
> 
> So in order to maintain the integrity of this thread lets keep it at BIG hair. Occasional medium sized fros are fine. I know certain pics are of some really pretty short and bone straight hair and clothing is nice but we must remain focused on the purpose of this thread.
> 
> Per my original post I wanted big hair mainly big fabulous fros of various textures. I also included full long straight hair like a Wanakee or Ananda Lewis and several of the ladies here on LHCF have full long straight hair. Not stick flat straight but very thick full straight hair. I like seeing those pics because even with a chemical or flat iron our hair can still be BODACIOUS! If we can't find them then we can't compensate.
> 
> I don't mind SOME art work as long as it doesn't overwhelm the thread. I posted a wall mural Fro earlier in the thread. But let's keep it mainly pics of people. Locks are fine as long as they are eye popping, fabulous but do not overwhelm the thread.
> 
> Also, let's try to post as many individuals with real hair as possible. I know we have some wigs and weaves in here and some will slip by us, but lets get more of what we think is real.
> 
> I finally got a chance to look through the thread and I like the fact that this thread is an inspiration. I want this to remain a fun inspirational thread where all feel welcome to post and view.
> 
> Happy Hair Posting!!  :reddancer:


 
What about the vintage pics? Do they fit here? Almost nobody wore their hair "out" back then.


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> What about the vintage pics? Do they fit here? Almost nobody wore their hair "out" back then.


 
Vintage pics welcome.


----------



## plastic

[/QUOTE]



jamaraa said:


> Long hair CAN be bodacious...that's just it. Bodacious can be many things. *If the members want inspo, why not include hair styles which show the diversity of Black hair textures and styling choices?* I've posted "transitions" too so you can seee how someone's hair evolved.
> 
> I've posted people of all diff hair textures, w/ diff styling choices, men and women, and long and short. I will NOT limit myself to loose naturals, sorry. *No fake hair knowingly (Naomi is my exception) and no people who aren't of African descent. Those are my only 2 self-imposed rules.*
> 
> We're being asked to post our ideas of what's cool hair, right?



im sorry .. i saw BIG AND BODACIOUS and thought it meant both descriptions .. not just one. When i see a picture of a dude with cornrows ... i dont know which one that falls under ... bodacious ? I didn't know this thread was a thread for styling choices .. if it is so then i'm terrible sorry. I guess I was just misled by the title of the thread. Carry on smartly


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## andromeda

msa said:


> Isn't her hair just amazing?
> 
> I couldn't believe it.
> 
> These thick haired ladies seriously make me jealous.


  Nothing like a thick head of natchal hair! 



tocktick said:


> Chime's fotki can be found at: http://public.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk/
> 
> It seems like not only is her hair thick, it's dense too. Considering she's been relaxer-free for less than 3 years, her growth has been pretty phenomenal.


----------



## jamaraa

plastic said:


> im sorry .. i saw BIG AND BODACIOUS and thought it meant both descriptions .. not just one. When i see a picture of a dude with cornrows ... i dont know which one that falls under ... bodacious ? I didn't know this thread was a thread for styling choices .. if it is so then i'm terrible sorry. I guess I was just mislead by the title of the thread. Carry on smartly


 
No, I didn't follow the title literally....however, I see your point. *Tho I did include pics of their hair loose and large.  I made a point of that. *


----------



## CurlyMoo

I'm wondering if anyone has heard of these Afro Punk Festivals?


----------



## MissMasala5

Michaela Angela Davis






CCH Pounder





Cassandra Wilson





Rebecca Walker





Alice Walker


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## labelfree

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has heard of these Afro Punk Festivals?


 
I would like to know also. I would love to go if they had one in the Californa LA area


----------



## CurlyMoo

labelfree said:


> I would like to know also. I would love to go if they had one in the Californa LA area


 
Looks like they have it every July in Brooklyn. I wouldn't mind visiting.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## MissMasala5

CurlyMoo said:


> Looks like they have it every July in Brooklyn. I wouldn't mind visiting.



http://www.afropunk.com/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

^^^ Ohh I bookmarked the *Afropunk* site. I was wondering what event many of these frohawks were coming from. This is so up my alley!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## mscocoface

jamaraa said:


> *Mscoco* oohhhh Roberta Flack, yay! Her hair's been so varied over the years. I'm starting to think you are a fellow music fan.


 

How could you tell?!?!?


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
Do you know who she is? She looks familiar.


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> Do you know who she is? She looks familiar.


 
She's becoming a very popular model but I don't know her name. She's in many fashion magazines. Hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## msa

labelfree said:


> I would like to know also. I would love to go if they had one in the Californa LA area



If you find one let me know...I'll go and rock my fro small as it is lol.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## labelfree

jamaraa said:


> Do you know who she is? She looks familiar.


 
Avril Guerrero


----------



## CurlyMoo

labelfree said:


> I would like to know also. I would love to go if they had one in the Californa LA area


 
http://afropunk.ning.com/group/losangelesafropunks


----------



## CurlyMoo

msa said:


> If you find one let me know...I'll go and rock my fro small as it is lol.


 
http://afropunk.ning.com/group/losangelesafropunks


----------



## labelfree




----------



## LoveLiLi

Her hair is so beautiful. I would love to know what she does for her hair. I did a search on her a few days ago, but didn't find anything that focused on her hair.




CurlyMoo said:


>


----------



## labelfree

CurlyMoo said:


> http://afropunk.ning.com/group/losangelesafropunks


 
Looks like something is happening on the 18th but thats my Gma's birthday erplexed


----------



## CurlyMoo

AFRO PUNKS:

LA
http://afropunk.ning.com/group/losangelesafropunks

NYC
http://afropunk.ning.com/group/nyc

Chicago
http://afropunk.ning.com/group/afropunksofchicago

Searching for other cities...........


----------



## CurlyMoo

labelfree said:


> Looks like something is happening on the 18th but thats my Gma's birthday erplexed


 
Take her with you.!


----------



## CurlyMoo

_

_



LoveLiLi said:


> Her hair is so beautiful. I would love to know what she does for her hair. I did a search on her a few days ago, but didn't find anything that focused on her hair.


 
In the film Death Proof there was this jealous Blonde (Rose McGowan) who said the secret to her hair was leave-in conditoner.  That's all I got on this one.


----------



## labelfree




----------



## jamaraa

*Whoopi*

*(is THIS big enough for ya  )*


----------



## labelfree

jamaraa said:


> *Whoopi*
> 
> *(is THIS big enough for ya  )*


 
 heck yeah it's stretching my screen super wide


----------



## CurlyMoo

Could this be Erykah Badu's real hair?


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## labelfree

CurlyMoo said:


> Take her with you.!


 <----thats my Gma surrond by fros all I would here is "Lawd, whats wrong with these children's heads don't they want to look nice?"


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

labelfree said:


> <----thats my Gma surrond by fros all I would here is "Lawd, whats wrong with these children's heads don't they want to look nice?"


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

labelfree said:


> heck yeah it's stretching my screen super wide


 
I crashed while editing, but I fixed it now. LOL...*the bigger the hair, the bigger the screen (or the closer to God, if you prefer) ! *


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
I thought that might go over well. Almost as good as Phil Spector!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

*Elaine Brown of the Black Panther Party (couldn't find much)*

*Then*










Now





*Pam Grier*
*then*








http://http://www.cinemaisdope.com/news/films/blackmamawhitemama/tb-1.jpg









































Now... (I believe Pam suffered some hairloss during in illness in recent years, but it's grown back!  )
*now






















*


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://l.yimg.com/g/images/spaceball.gif


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## jamaraa

*The DeBarge family...naturals! I wish I coud find Marty alone, but he had the BIGGEST hair of all! In the family pics, the biggest will almost always be him. *

*Bunny *(Etterlene)





*Bobby and Tommy*


















(check out Philip Ingram's perm y'all )













*El (Eldra)*

















*El on Facts of Life (George Clooney in the middle)*





*Family together*




























Chico





*Kristinia (James' daughter and singer)*









*James (and Janet)*









*El Jr*


----------



## chebaby

jr is


----------



## Lita

jamaraa said:


> *Elaine Brown of the Black Panther Party (couldn't find much)*
> 
> *Then*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pam Grier*
> *then*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://http://www.cinemaisdope.com/news/films/blackmamawhitemama/tb-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... (I believe Pam suffered some hairloss during in illness in recent years, but it's grown back!  )
> *now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All the above.BEAUTIFUL.Age is nonthing. 
They are flawless...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mscocoface

CurlyMoo said:


> http://afropunk.ning.com/group/losangelesafropunks


 

Aaaaahhhhh sookie sookie now!  

Note to self:  Keep this link in your icalendar.


----------



## jamaraa

chebaby said:


> jr is


 
Yup...El Jr is a bit of alright, as the English would say!


----------



## mscocoface

Looking for more pics

Do some of you remember these ladies









 C'mon guess..........


----------



## suburbanbushbabe




----------



## mscocoface

More pics of them.


----------



## jamaraa

mscocoface said:


> Looking for more pics
> 
> Do some of you remember these ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon guess..........


 
Ummm *Pointer Sisters* for 1 billion?


----------



## tadeja

Sister Sledge!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIYHKDbHeS0


----------



## mscocoface

jamaraa said:


> Ummm *Pointer Sisters* for 1 billion?


 

*NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  Try again.  I will give you a clue the sister part is partially right.

Let see if I can find some pics of them.


----------



## mscocoface

Here are the Pointer Sisters. Sorry looking for a better pic.


----------



## jamaraa

mscocoface said:


> *NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Try again. I will give you a clue the sister part is partially right.
> 
> Let see if I can find some pics of them.


 
Ya know what...I originally said *Sister Sledge*, but I couldn't remeber if they had 4 or 5...the Pointers had 4 at one time.


----------



## Netta1

GeeLove said:


> WHO IS SHE AND WHY IS HER HAIR SO FABULOUS? i lurve it.




 

If/when my hair EVA gets this big don't even talk to me  don't EVEN....


----------



## remilaku

GeeLove said:


>


 
Is that the weather girls?


----------



## jamaraa

*Kids part 1*



















































































Donna Summer and her daughter Mimi 1970s


----------



## jamaraa

*La Toya Jackson...then and ONLY then. She was so beautiful w/ such great hair, her own! There are pics of her w/ an Afro (HUGE), but I can't find them online yet.*


----------



## jamaraa

labelfree said:


>


 

Carla!Love her. She might have won if ot for that idiot Casey!


----------



## JFemme

Govind Armstrong


----------



## jamaraa

*Ladies of Project Runway US*

*Kara Saun (Saunders)*

























Zulema Griffin








































*Korto Momolu...is it real? Dunno*





















*Terry Stevens*


----------



## jamaraa

JFemme said:


> Govind Armstrong


 
Mr. Table 8...love him! He's hot and he can cook .


----------



## princessnad

Netta1 said:


> If/when my hair EVA gets this big don't even talk to me  don't EVEN....



LOL me too...


So do we know her name?


----------



## tocktick

^^ Chime. http://public.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk/


----------



## morehairplease

tocktick said:


> ^^ Chime. http://public.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk/


thanks tocktick.....I knew I recognized her but just couldn't place it.


----------



## nikki2229

tocktick said:


> ^^ Chime. http://public.fotki.com/lifesacatwalk/


WOW. I have been on her fotki before and I couldn't place her.
I can't believe that is only 3 years of growth. Her her is FAB!


----------



## justicefighter1913

W-O-W!!! I LOVE this thread!


----------



## mscocoface




----------



## Smiley79

**_wiping drool off my face from the first few pages onward_.....


----------



## Smiley79

Y'all just WRONG, WRONG, WRONG for posting these absolutely beautiful and gorgeous hair pics.  *Natural is so beautiful.*  I'll have you know that thanks to this thread I just spit at my box of home relaxer.  That'll show him who's boss.


----------



## mscocoface

My Auntie .  Lots of thick haired women in our family.


----------



## Irresistible

Adding this pic I took for the wet/dry thread here too


----------



## mscocoface

A few more.


----------



## CurlyMoo

mscocoface said:


> My Auntie . Lots of thick haired women in our family.


 
Your aunt has beautiful hair, is she a member of the LHCF?


----------



## mscocoface

CurlyMoo said:


> Your aunt has beautiful hair, is she a member of the LHCF?


 

No, but many of us in the family are natural.  She is a Jazz Singer in New York.


----------



## Irresistible

Ok last one -Dry comb out with JBCO


----------



## CurlyMoo

Irresistible said:


> Adding this pic I took for the wet/dry thread here too


 

Irres, Your hair is so luscious. It looks like it's grown a few more inches since the last time I saw it. How long is it now?


----------



## Irresistible

CurlyMoo said:


> Irres, Your hair is so luscious. It looks like it's grown a few more inches since the last time I saw it. How long is it now?



Thank you girl, its weird how over the last two years especially over the last year it took off,  after years of not much of any growth

its reaching my hip now

I'm gonna do a thread later showing the progress over the last two years later

but for anyone that enters into a slow/low growth phase , trust it might not be nowhere near over, cause thats what I thought but nope


----------



## Pooks

mscocoface said:


> Looking for more pics
> 
> Do some of you remember these ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon guess..........


 

No idea, but I wish someone would start a 'Beautiful cornrows, the work of cunning fingers' thread, I need some style ideas!


----------



## CurlyMoo

pookiwah said:


> No idea, but I wish someone would start a 'Beautiful cornrows, the work of cunning fingers' thread, I need some style ideas!


 
I'm trying to learn how to cornrow myself so that would be a great thread.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Of course this is Sister Sledge
they were on the Jeffersons last week
(only mentioning that so i don't age myself )
Ya'll know this
_"we are family_
_I got all my sisters with me!"_



mscocoface said:


> Looking for more pics
> 
> Do some of you remember these ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon guess..........


----------



## that_1_grrrl

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has heard of these Afro Punk Festivals?



I have, and I would love to go!


----------



## that_1_grrrl

Lawd, I just got through all 95 pages. I love my hair even more now.  I picked up some style ideas, and I am adding a bunch of hair pics to inspiration album on Facebook. I am never gonna have to ask what I should do to my hair again. I got style for days!


----------



## N.P.R. Addict

Here is a photo of me.  I hope I qualify.


----------



## Newtogrow

march87 said:


> I'll post their fotki links.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/CLAWZGALAW/journey/november-30-2008/dsc06182.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/shellabug/shellabug-1/the-third-year-thre/page2.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/catheadface/summer_06/dscn5573.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/merisitamun/my-natural-hair/twists!/img0386.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/virtuousjewel/beginning-of-better/fall-09-no-comb-cha/
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/missmonie/monthly-progress/march-2009/
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/BeautifulBrownBabyDoll/all-about-me-and-my/still-happy-and-nappy/


 
These fotkis are gorgeous!


----------



## TemiLnd

Great music and luscious hair -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZYOVvflO20


----------



## Summer79

I :heart2: this thread!!!  I've been stalking it everyday   Beautiful pics!


----------



## mscocoface

07 Mar 1922, Nigeria --- Nigerian women create elaborate hair styles by treating the hair with a mixture of red clay, and *heavy coconut oil*. When they remove the clay in segments, it leaves the hair in shapes. --- Image by ? Bettmann/CORBIS 

Coconut oil huh.


----------



## mscocoface




----------



## mscocoface

Savion Glover


----------



## mscocoface

For the dreadlock enthusiasts   Here is a small start.


----------



## Harina

mscocoface said:


> 07 Mar 1922, Nigeria --- Nigerian women create elaborate hair styles by treating the hair with a mixture of red clay, and *heavy coconut oil*. When they remove the clay in segments, it leaves the hair in shapes. --- Image by ? Bettmann/CORBIS
> 
> Coconut oil huh.



What website did you get these pics from?

Model liya kebede


----------



## silvergirl

OH.....

MY....
GAWD..... @ this thread......

ive been away from lhcf too long i  cant believe i missed this!!! Love luv LOVE the big hair.


----------



## CurlyMoo

TemiLnd said:


> Great music and luscious hair -
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZYOVvflO20


 
I enjoyed that video and song. The lead singer has a beautiful voice. Love those fros.


----------



## CurlyMoo

mscocoface said:


> For the dreadlock enthusiasts  Here is a small start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=dreadlocks&ndsp=21&hl=en&sa=N&start=105&um=1


 
HOLY MOSES TAKE THE WHEEL!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

:scratchch Fros are fun.


----------



## mscocoface

Riverrock said:


> What website did you get these pics from?


 
I googled Nigerian hairstyles and this is one of the pics that came up.


----------



## Netta1

CurlyMoo said:


>




Who is this lady again???


----------



## MonPetite

I needed this thread badly. Carry on!


----------



## msa

Netta1 said:


> Who is this lady again???




Stephanie Struthers...she's the creator of Hairobics.


----------



## jamaraa

*Netta* that was about 10+ years ago. Stephanie's hair's much longer than that in recent years. It's like thigh length last I saw.


----------



## Miss*Tress

More of Liya Kebede


----------



## CurlyMoo

Miss*Tress said:


> More of Liya Kebede


 
She has the healthiest looking hair I have seen on a model.


----------



## CurlyMoo

jamaraa said:


> *Netta* that was about 10+ years ago. Stephanie's hair's much longer than that in recent years. It's like thigh length last I saw.


 

I would love to see recent pics of her with her hair down.  She is a fabulous inspiration. Thigh length my goodness. I'm growing my hair that long and I have NEVER seen a Black woman with hair that long. NEVER!!


----------



## Netta1

msa said:


> Stephanie Struthers...she's the creator of Hairobics.



Thank you! 



jamaraa said:


> *Netta* that was about 10+ years ago. Stephanie's hair's much longer than that in recent years. It's like thigh length last I saw.



Reeeeeally wow! Thats awesome! 



CurlyMoo said:


> I would love to see recent pics of her with her hair down.  She is a fabulous inspiration. Thigh length my goodness. I'm growing my hair that long and I have NEVER seen a Black woman with hair that long. NEVER!!



I would love to see updated pics too...off to do a search


----------



## jamaraa

*Netta* I toldja so!  Don't forget she's natural. Her hair could easily be *ankle length *if it was straightened, I have no idea of how much shrinkage she has, but she's quite a bit longer than what you saw!


----------



## Miss*Tress

Here's a beautiful young lady with some of the most gorgeous hair I've ever seen: www.youtube.com/longhairdontcare2011


----------



## mscocoface

msa said:


> Stephanie Struthers...she's the creator of Hairobics.


 
She is a member here also.  Haven't seen her posting in a while though.


----------



## labelfree

I wish I could add more pics but my laptop is on the frizz and I have to use the library computer


----------



## Netta1

jamaraa said:


> *Netta* I toldja so!  Don't forget she's natural. Her hair could easily be *ankle length *if it was straightened, I have no idea of how much shrinkage she has, but she's quite a bit longer than what you saw!



 Her hair is LONG! 



mscocoface said:


> She is a member here also.  Haven't seen her posting in a while though.



Reeeeallly WOW!


----------



## goodmorningruby

This is a five star thread...but uhhhh....I'm not sure this is what I need right now while I am considering transitioning.  Ya'll ain't right.


----------



## goodmorningruby

Netta1 said:


> Her hair is LONG!
> 
> 
> 
> Reeeeallly WOW!




I love your siggy pic! That's wash-out spray dye, right? It's hot!! I really, really, really, really wish I would have taken a picture of when I had a huge PINK afro. 



Here's my minor contribution: 






When I had dreads...RED!











ahhhh I have to find the other pictures...


----------



## goodmorningruby

I don't know how the h*ll I did this....needless to say, I used to experiment with my hair...A LOT!


----------



## jaded_faerie

BeetleBug said:


>


Ha! Thats my cousin Natasha, she has beautiful hair.  Here is a picture of her and her sister and our cousin Shanda











her mommy's hair


----------



## goodmorningruby




----------



## goodmorningruby




----------



## goodmorningruby




----------



## msa




----------



## Netta1

goodmorningruby said:


> I love your siggy pic! That's wash-out spray dye, right? It's hot!! I really, really, really, really wish I would have taken a picture of when I had a huge PINK afro.
> 
> Here's my minor contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I had dreads...RED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh I have to find the other pictures...



Yep thats spray dye from an 80's party that I went to...LOL

Your locs looked great! I like how individualistic they are!


----------



## jujubelle

Ok I had to skip about 50 pages or I would be up all night.
This thread makes me wanna shed a tear for two reasons:
1. The absolute beauty in this sistas hair
2. Regret that I put a tex in my hair 2 years ago...so many setbacks could have been avoided. Lets see what another two years will bring.

A big hair challenge should start.


----------



## CurlyMoo

jujubelle said:


> Ok I had to skip about 50 pages or I would be up all night.
> This thread makes me wanna shed a tear for two reasons:
> 1. The absolute beauty in this sistas hair
> 2. Regret that I put a tex in my hair 2 years ago...so many setbacks could have been avoided. Lets see what another two years will bring.
> 
> A big hair challenge should start.


 
Don't skip enjoy.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## sharentu




----------



## sharentu




----------



## mscocoface

sharentu said:


>


 

Okay girlie, spill it.  Who is this????????


----------



## sharentu

mscocoface said:


> Okay girlie, spill it. Who is this????????


 
me not know, i just got it off a site i was on.  it didnt say who it was.  isnt her hair gorgeous.


----------



## mscocoface

It is INCREDIBLE, AMAZING, STUPENDOUS, GORGEOUS, OUTTA THIS WORLD FANTABULOUS.  

I am smiling and cheesing because it looks like mine.  I have never had the guts to wear it out like that though.  I think mine may be just a little smaller than hers, when mine grows up it wants to be just like that.

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT.


----------



## CurlyMoo

mscocoface said:


> It is INCREDIBLE, AMAZING, STUPENDOUS, GORGEOUS, OUTTA THIS WORLD FANTABULOUS.
> 
> I am smiling and cheesing because it looks like mine. I have never had the guts to wear it out like that though. I think mine may be just a little smaller than hers, when mine grows up it wants to be just like that.
> 
> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT.


 
Sometimes I think how long would it be if I stretched it at that size. I'm thinking for me to get hair that big I will need to grow to my waist. She's a smaller curl than me so she just may be tailbone. 

Can you imagine if you put that hair in two ponytails?


----------



## CurlyMoo

sharentu said:


>


 
She looks like a model. What website was that, maybe I can find her name on there somewhere.


----------



## mscocoface

CurlyMoo said:


> Sometimes I think how long would it be if I stretched it at that size. I'm thinking for me to get hair that big I will need to grow to my waist. She's a smaller curl than me so she just may be tailbone.
> 
> Can you imagine if you put that hair in two ponytails?


 
Yeah it would be outta this world!!!!!

With my shrinkage I have no clue when I would get to that size shrunken because even if I did a light blow dry by the end of the day it would all be stuck to my head.  Yes the shrinkage is just that wicked.  

But one can hope.  KEEPING HOPE ALIVE!!!


----------



## mscocoface




----------



## sharentu




----------



## sharentu




----------



## Soliel185

The chica in Trey's latest video










Her name is "Grace"


----------



## doriannc

labelfree said:


>


I know I shouldn't qoute pics but OMG 

anywhoo all this hair is soo cute. I just straighten my hair to have the ends cut, but after the trim I ended up wearing my hair in fro b/c I now like wearing my hair in that state than wearing it straight.


----------



## Rae1234

------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rae1234

lovely lovely


----------



## mscocoface

Monique Coleman she is an actress


----------



## Ozma

O-M-G!

I can't take it anymore (tonight anyway) 
Subscribing so I can come back everyday for inspiration.


----------



## sharentu

CurlyMoo said:


> She looks like a model. What website was that, maybe I can find her name on there somewhere.


 
here is the site curly http://hairspiration.blogspot.com/2009_01_01_archive.html


----------



## LynnieB

Blowed out hair just for CurlyMoo 







Some braidouts from the blowouts:





'xcuse the trying on the clothes tag 






Nice to see big hair pics!  Honestly, sometimes my big hair embarrasses me with its "bigness".  No hiding it, it's just out there.


----------



## mscocoface

Okay Lynnie I am just going to say it.  Everytime I see your hair I get just a little bit jealy because, well.....it grows like weeds. 

Next year you will have hair down to your batookas and I will still be fighting the good fight and having my world war with Shrinkage.

But I am not bitter. no no no, not bitter at all.  I will just keep stalk...er uhm, watching from afar.  I am a stan for life! 

Thanks for posting girl.  You have some of the most incredible hair I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Second2None




----------



## honeisos

goodmorningruby said:


> I love your siggy pic! That's wash-out spray dye, right? It's hot!! I really, really, really, really wish I would have taken a picture of when I had a huge PINK afro.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my minor contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I had dreads...RED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh I have to find the other pictures...




love it girl !


----------



## msa




----------



## BeetleBug

Somalian woman in the 1930s


----------



## chebaby

msa i had no idea she had natural hair. its beautiful and boy wayens is handsome.


----------



## bablou00

Where have I been on this thread...its amazing to see all these beauties!!! I wish I saw more everyday life walkin down the street....breathtaking!!


----------



## msa

chebaby said:


> msa i had no idea she had natural hair. its beautiful and boy wayens is handsome.




Neither did I...and it's seriously gorgeous . She's def one of my inspirations.


----------



## CurlyMoo

LynnieB said:


> Blowed out hair just for CurlyMoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some braidouts from the blowouts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'xcuse the trying on the clothes tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see big hair pics! Honestly, sometimes my big hair embarrasses me with its "bigness". No hiding it, it's just out there.


shocked: :luv2:

Thank y ou LynnieB, your hair is absolutely amazing and soo BODACIOUS! Do you know how many people would kill Yaki for hair like yours?


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## BlkOnyx488

ooooooohhhhh this is the fro I want.  I saw this pick and lost my breath
I WANT THIS HAIR!!



CurlyMoo said:


>


----------



## Zaz

I just came across these old photos of my mom and I and thought I'd share.

My momma 





Baby me 
I wasn't even old enough to stand on my own, note the hand holding me up 





Current me


----------



## msa

Zazou, I lurve all your pics . So cute!


----------



## mscocoface

Zazou that hair on your head when you were little was just as big as you were!  

You and your mom are cuties.


----------



## tocktick

I need more hair....like, now! This thread is making me impatient to reach those hair goals.


----------



## chebaby

this is why im protective styling until summer. i need huge hair by them lol.


----------



## LoveLiLi

Nevermind. I found some cute pics, but I'm a dork and can't get them to show up.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

any one else believe luda is a long lost richie?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

by the way... this is the bestest thread ever!


----------



## Zaz

Thanks for the compliments msa and mscocoface 
My current fro is actually relaxed hair set in straw curls and picked out.


----------



## Liberianmami26

made it thru all 103 pages took me awhile and those where some beautiful pics


----------



## that_1_grrrl

Lol. At least, I am not the only one. 



mscocoface said:


> Okay Lynnie I am just going to say it.  Everytime I see your hair I get just a little bit jealy because, well.....it grows like weeds.
> 
> Next year you will have hair down to your batookas and I will still be fighting the good fight and having my world war with Shrinkage.
> 
> But I am not bitter. no no no, not bitter at all.  I will just keep stalk...er uhm, watching from afar.  I am a stan for life!
> 
> Thanks for posting girl.  You have some of the most incredible hair I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~

OMG!

The heads in here are FIERCE!!!!

Here's mine:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_CHQ_Kq9bMIc/SnGYzR3-EVI/AAAAAAAADMc/Lq1tgdlGM3E/s1600/P1200764.JPG


----------



## lilsparkle825

goodmorningruby said:


>


what kind of perfection is THIS...

this thread makes me want to do two...no, three things:

1) buy every pair of fabulous earrings i come across...especially HOOPS
2) color my hair
3) PICK OUT MY FRO THIS WEEK!!!!


----------



## mscocoface




----------



## mscocoface




----------



## mscocoface




----------



## mscocoface




----------



## mscocoface




----------



## mscocoface




----------



## mscocoface




----------



## Irresistible




----------



## Irresistible

HAIR PORN VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF0PKC9NRgM


----------



## Irresistible

1 more
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xq6fvuhwp4&feature=related


----------



## jujubelle

Her hair is even more gorgeous in person. Her daughter too has lovely hair.



Irresistible said:


>


----------



## mscocoface




----------



## Irresistible

jujubelle said:


> Her hair is even more gorgeous in person. Her daughter too has lovely hair.


She was the first person I EVER saw with long thick healthy natural hair, had my eyes poppin out my head,   I really wished that my hair would have turned out like her's when it grew up

but nah my hair just dont work like that loose,  but I tried LOL


happy with what I got tho


----------



## CaramelLites

subscribing. Very inspirational!!


----------



## Netta1

mscocoface said:


> Okay girlie, spill it.  Who is this????????





Right click on the pic and it reads Badu, Badu, Badu, Badu...

HTH


----------



## CurlyMoo

zazou583 said:


> I just came across these old photos of my mom and I and thought I'd share.
> 
> My momma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby me
> I wasn't even old enough to stand on my own, note the hand holding me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current me


 

Zazou, you were rocking Big Bodacious Hair before you could walk! And it was so perfectly round. I love your mother's hair with that mini-dress and heels. Love that look. Your hair looks gorgeous in your current pic too.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## msa




----------



## jujubelle

Irresistible said:


> She was the first person I EVER saw with long thick healthy natural hair, had my eyes poppin out my head,   I really wished that my hair would have turned out like her's when it grew up
> 
> but nah my hair just dont work like that loose,  but I tried LOL
> 
> 
> happy with what I got tho



shoot. I hope you would be. I would be more than ecstatic with your hair.


----------



## MonPetite

msa said:


>



FINALLY THE PERFECT PIC OF THIS SONGSTRESS WITH HER GROWN OUT CURLS! THANK YOU, EVER SO MUCH! 

Oh, erhm...bumping!


----------



## InquiringMind

Netta1 said:


> If/when my hair EVA gets this big don't even talk to me  don't EVEN....


 
Wow!! This is my sister's friend from college. My sis was her RA. My sis says her hair is really gorgeous in person too!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

msa said:


>


 

WOW, I hardly recognized her she looks gorgeous. I hope she keeps her hair like this.


----------



## labelfree

http://flygirls.typepad.com/.a/6a00d834515c9769e20120a61ffd48970b-popup


----------



## CurlyMoo

nevermind....


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://clutchmagonline.com/newsgossipinfo/liya-kebede-for-hm-fall-2009-knitwear-ad-campaign/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## TeeWhyAre

Who is this w/ the afro & the cat/dog? Her dress should be in my closet.


----------



## jamaraa

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
Who's she?


----------



## goodmorningruby




----------



## goodmorningruby




----------



## MSee

Subscribing


----------



## anon123

I wasn't going to post, but a couple people suggested that I do. So:


----------



## jamaraa

*Mwedzi*  what took you so long?!


----------



## CurlyMoo

mwedzi said:


> I wasn't going to post, but a couple people suggested that I do. So:


 

 THANK YOU, THANK YOU for adding your photos. You are one of my inspirations.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Irresistible said:


> HAIR PORN VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF0PKC9NRgM


 
Am I the only one who's tickled by the fact that she's sang with Sade's band SweetBack? Sade better come and reclaim her seat. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeSOh3zIR6k&feature=related

 Just to do my part in the Amel Larrieux hair porn.


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

More liya kebede


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Stacy TheLady

http://public.fotki.com/19-83/amla-oil-gonna-try-/bantu-knot-comb-out.html

http://public.fotki.com/19-83/amla-oil-gonna-try-/pa221275.html

http://public.fotki.com/19-83/me-nowwhat-type-hai/pa061203.html


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

CurlyMoo said:


>


 


jamaraa said:


> Who's she?


 
Ethiopian Singer Tigist Afewerk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuHNVBBcb-o&feature=related
(2nd singer)


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ethiopian singer, Aster Aweke


----------



## CurlyMoo

ZERITU Kebede


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlG8zTXuy9Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4bVak1qJTA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYcRC9Ang8E


----------



## CurlyMoo

Model Gelila Bekele


----------



## LoveLiLi




----------



## Blyss_curls

msa said:


>


 
I LOVE this picture of Lorna Simpson and her daughter! 

When this Gap ad arrived in my mail, I was blown away. I had to know who was this gorgeous woman? Now I'm a fan of her art, too. One of the few Gap ads, I've held on to.


----------



## aquajoyice

Gorgeous Pic!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Blyss_curls said:


> I LOVE this picture of Lorna Simpson and her daughter!
> 
> When this Gap ad arrived in my mail, I was blown away. I had to know who was this gorgeous woman? Now I'm a fan of her art, too. One of the few Gap ads, I've held on to.


 
Here she is with her husband:


----------



## Irresistible

ooohh whoaaaaaaa!  hawt pic!!



CurlyMoo said:


>


----------



## CurlyMoo

Irresistible said:


> ooohh whoaaaaaaa!  hawt pic!!


 
Yes I know the hair the fur the skin and the pose is just so wild and intense.


----------



## Harina

CurlyMoo said:


>



Who  this?


----------



## Ballerina_Bun

............................................


----------



## Stacy TheLady

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
WoW..she looks fierce. I luv this pic


----------



## Stacy TheLady




----------



## Blyss_curls

deleted......


----------



## Blyss_curls

CurlyMoo said:


> Here she is with her husband:


 
Love this picture, too! Thank you for posting it. They're a gorgeous  couple. He's also an artist, a photographer I think.


----------



## mscocoface

Back in da day  Around the '80s




 






http://coolaggregator.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/lisa_bonet_41.jpg


----------



## dymondgurl

great thread............ bumping


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia

_*Great thread indeed! *_


----------



## CurlyMoo

CurlyMoo said:


>


 


Riverrock said:


> *Who this?*


 
Ethiopian Model Yordanos Teshager:

























Other looks:

http://skywardprodigal.livejournal.com/451810.html


----------



## morehairplease

^^^ thanks for sharing CurlyMoo! She is the lady that I fell in love with her color on the Redken site a while back.


----------



## mscocoface




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Murjani

~~~~ BUMP~~~~~


----------



## lawyer2be371

sorry about the quality of the pic took it with my camera phone


----------



## lilsparkle825

CurlyMoo said:


>





CurlyMoo said:


>





CurlyMoo said:


>


are these from a catalog or something? i love the boots...and NEED these outfits...details please!!!


----------



## BeetleBug

I got this pictures from her blog. I just love her hair and her sense of style. I hope she doesn't mind. Here's the blog: http://afractionoffashion.blogspot.com/


----------



## LoveLiLi

^^^^ I just favorited her blog so I can look at her hair.  I must be obsessed with this hair thing.


----------



## BeetleBug

LoveLiLi said:


> ^^^^ I just favorited her blog so I can look at her hair.  I must be obsessed with this hair thing.



I did the same thing when I discovered her blog.


----------



## TCT

CurlyMoo said:


> When bad perms happen to ugly people.  Or did his relaxer grow out in jail. Because those ends are straighter than the frizz underneath.


..........   THE TOP IS A RUGG, HE IS CLEAN ON TOP. he only has hair around the sides. he changes the wigs from wild curly to straight all the time.  just in general though this is a weird  guy.


----------



## TCT

chebaby said:


> jr is


sho nuff!!


----------



## Second2None

adding myself as instructed by curlymoo


----------



## Miss*Tress

lilsparkle825 said:


> are these from a catalog or something? i love the boots...and NEED these outfits...details please!!!


The pics are from H&M's fall/winter 2009-20 ad campaign.


----------



## Friggin' Licia

sowhut said:


> FluffyRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE !
> 
> Good lawd he's fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who IS this man?
Click to expand...


----------



## oooop2

My Halloween fro


----------



## PaleoChick

I am inspired by this pictures, and simultaneously kicking myself for not (a) taking care of my hair or (b) going natural sooner. I think someone should start a challenge....


----------



## blue_flower

CurlyMoo said:


>




No thanks. I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Embyra

blue_flower said:


> No thanks. I'll pass on this one.




whats up with those ends look:


----------



## Miss*Tress




----------



## Embyra

small selection...


----------



## Embyra

hope these havent been posted already..its a long thread ...


----------



## Embyra

i would soooo wear one of these in a wig/weave


----------



## Miss*Tress




----------



## Miss*Tress




----------



## Miss*Tress




----------



## Miss*Tress




----------



## Miss*Tress




----------



## ctosha

I love this thread so i just wanted to BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Dellas

CurlyMoo said:


>



Where can I find these shoes?


----------



## CurlyMoo

Adel10 said:


> Where can I find these shoes?


 
Erykah Badu's closet


----------



## labelfree

Image from maneandchic.com


----------



## claudia05




----------



## Katherina

EDIT: removed pic to album bc I don't like having it in the public area of the forum


----------



## LookingandListening

CurlyMoo said:


>



Ha!  People mistake my mom for her all the time.  DAMN they look just alike!


----------



## Swanky

Inspiring, Bodacious Hair Pics in this thread indeed!


----------



## MissMasala5

BeetleBug said:


>



This actually looks like me.


----------



## MissMasala5

labelfree said:


>



The man in this pic (Leland Redmon) was married to one of my first cousins.


----------



## Stellula

This is very timely. Thanks for starting this thread. I'll certainly find it VERY useful. Find out why here http://hair-no-evil.blogspot.com/2009/12/good-better-best.html

....Long story.....


----------



## jazii

Omg this thread is making me Drool!!!!!So many heads of beautiful hair!!!!


----------



## Auburn

I dont think mine is big enough yet but here goes...


----------



## Bigghair

This is a great thread. Bump....


----------



## FoxxyBrown

So cute! Their hair is so pretty!


----------



## jwhitley6

I love this thread!


----------



## julzinha

*This thread makes me soooo PROUD to be a BLACK WOMAN. and makes me LOVE!!! my natural hair and NEVER want to touch a relaxer in my life!!!*


----------



## jeniece

I looooooooooove this thread!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Happy New Year Bodacious Ladies:


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Everything Zen

I <3 my Shrinkage!


----------



## jeniece

i can't stop looking in here! gorgeous!


----------



## mscocoface

^^^ It is an addiction, I know.


----------



## Diva_Esq

julieangel09 said:


> *This thread makes me soooo PROUD to be a BLACK WOMAN. and makes me LOVE!!! my natural hair and NEVER want to touch a relaxer in my life!!!*


 
Amen! 



CurlyMoo said:


>


----------



## chebaby

man i love this thread.


----------



## CaliDiamond

CurlyMoo said:


>


  Hey! It's my former dance group buddy Marissa (in the middle)! Marissa, are you on here?


----------



## Mizz Diamonds

I was watching House Party and had to post this here.


----------



## MizzBrit

here's another contribute..my stretched fro


----------



## NuBraveHeart

i've never been happier spending an hour drooling over 117 pages of a thread on the internet.  why would i ever want to relax again?  this is SOOO inspiring.  thank you, curlymoo.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Thick&Fine said:


> Hey! It's my former dance group buddy Marissa (in the middle)! Marissa, are you on here?


 

Not sure if she's a member here but I found that pic on le coil.com


----------



## ConvolutedCurly

i know this thread is kinda dead and gone.lol.but i wasn't a member when it was hot.so i'm going to post now!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

ConvolutedCurly said:


> i know this thread is kinda dead and gone.lol.but i wasn't a member when it was hot.so i'm going to post now!!!


 
This pic is gorgerific! Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Measha Brueggergosman


----------



## CurlyMoo

More Measha

Thank you JCDLOX for starting this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=444302


----------



## jcdlox

CurlyMoo said:


> More Measha
> 
> Thank you JCDLOX for starting this thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=444302


 

you are welcome! I was awestruck last night I couldn't decide whether to focus on her hair or her voice, BOTH were so beautiful. I immediately thought of this thread.

I love this thread it is so inspiring and captures the beauty, strength and unique versatility that is the black woman! THANK YOU!


----------



## Laela

Wonderful thread indeed... very inspiring!




jcdlox said:


> you are welcome! I was awestruck last night I couldn't decide whether to focus on her hair or her voice, BOTH were so beautiful. I immediately thought of this thread.
> 
> *I love this thread it is so inspiring and captures the beauty, strength and unique versatility that is the black woman! *THANK YOU!


----------



## RedVelvet310

Bump !


----------



## RedVelvet310




----------



## prettyplump04

Deleted sorry


----------



## prettyplump04

I cant post a pic!!! Im pissed


----------



## prettyplump04

http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4412754716/


----------



## GreenD

The lovely Leela James, sorry if these have been posted.


----------



## prettyplump04




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Murjani

Had to bump this up.

This thread should never be on the bottom...always on top


----------



## loshed

I did a fro-hawk type thing earlier this month and I don't know if it comes across in pictures but it felt pretty big.





Let's all ignore how thin my temples & edges are. After 2 years of stressing I've decided to accept them.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^^^^^HEY I HAD THEM SAME GLASSES.


----------



## DarkChyld

ConvolutedCurly said:


> i know this thread is kinda dead and gone.lol.but i wasn't a member when it was hot.so i'm going to post now!!!



I have this picture posted on my bedroom wall in my vacation home. 
(bka Mom's house) Great hair and great teeth!


----------



## Ijanei

cant wait til I get hair as big as some of these ppl sighhhhh*


----------



## belldandy

bump. we need mo of these pics


----------



## Candy828

This one is just too cute!  She say's I dare you to say I ain't cute!
here is the link to the picture: http://slog.thestranger.com/files/2007/06/Afro Puffs.jpg


----------



## CurlyMoo

Just bumping!


----------



## CurlyMoo

http://yeyeolade.wordpress.com/2008/07/09/black-women-sporting-nappy-hair/


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.itzcaribbean.com/imagesofblackwomenfilmfestival.php


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.bvhairtalk.com/2010/03/03/hot-or-not-jill-scott/











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tCYNk4G_XY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULIqqsLadkA


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## MzK

bumping........


----------



## CurlyMoo

bumping again


----------



## Laela

True dat... 

Here's another lovely diva's 'do...









Murjani said:


> Had to bump this up this thread should never be on the bottom...always on top


----------



## Laela

Here's a natural inspiration:








My next braid 'do


----------



## andromeda

Big Bodacious Hair way back when...

From the Randolph Linsly Simpson African American Collection of Yale’s online Beinecke archive of rare books and manuscripts, via Afrobella. 




Full length portrait of Zumigo; lady in very fancy dress and huge Afro, standing next to gigantic basket prop.




Bust portrait, woman with "Afro" hair dressing. Tintype, sixth plate


----------



## jenaccess

I am in so in love! What a beautiful chocolale man ooooh weeee!


----------



## KurlyNinja

because it needs to be.


----------



## january noir

I wish I had big bodacious hair, but alas, I was born with fine and thin!


----------



## Hairsofab




----------



## Hairsofab




----------



## Diva_Esq

SO GLAD THIS THREAD HAS BEEN BUMPED CUZ IT IS THE BEE'S KNEES!


----------



## kim

Diva_Esq said:


> SO GLAD THIS THREAD HAS BEEN BUMPED CUZ IT IS THE BEE'S KNEES!



Yes it is!......subscribing


----------



## greight

Bosinse said:


>



This is about to be my new avatar/sig.

Hope you don't mind if I jack it


----------



## kittikat24

This is such an INSPIRING thread


----------



## Hairsofab

nagawa said:


> This is about to be my new avatar/sig.
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I jack it


 
No I don't mind. Its not mine, just posting pictures I saw that I liked. That ladie's hair is my goal hair height! I love it. I can't wait for my hair to get that big.


----------



## rtexy




----------



## rtexy




----------



## rtexy




----------



## Ozma

rtexy said:


>



She reminds me of Leobody C5


----------



## Laela

​


----------



## kinkylove

jenaccess said:


> I am in so in love! What a beautiful chocolale man ooooh weeee!



WOWZERS!


----------



## LynnieB

Thread's too quiet lately 

I can't compete with these gorgeous lady divas up in here but my hair is definitely big and bodacious today 






Honestly too big to wear out w/my mom to her doctor's appointment so ponied it up!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

High School Graduation Picture


----------



## kinkylove

Not sure if anyone's posted any Jesse B. pics, but here we go...


----------



## WAVES4DAYS

LynnieB said:


> Thread's too quiet lately
> 
> I can't compete with these gorgeous lady divas up in here but my hair is definitely big and bodacious today
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly too big to wear out w/my mom to her doctor's appointment so ponied it up!



 Wow!!! That's a whole lotta beautiful hair!


----------



## jupitermoon

LynnieB, you're one of my hair inspirations.  You have amazing hair.


----------



## jupitermoon

Here's my blow out pic from March of this year:


----------



## LynnieB

Girl you gotta be kiddin' me (but thanks for the love ) LOL - Look at your hair!!!!  It's so long and just beautiful!!!  I'll never get mine to be that long so I'm going to just sit down here and live through yours. if you don't mind!!


----------



## Janet'

LynnieB and CelinaStarr:     I'm done!


----------



## Laela

*WOW *@ this hair do! 






SOURCE: Naturally Beautiful Hair


----------



## Laela

*GOAPELE*


----------



## nysister

*CelinaStarr*! How BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Chiquitita

jenaccess said:


> I am in so in love! What a beautiful chocolale man ooooh weeee!


 

You are soooooo wrong for this !!! 

(Peeps around corner)... Where is my husband ??

I am so saving this picture ..


----------



## kittikat24

Bummmmpppp


----------



## CurlyMoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWwYzUJy1-8


----------



## Cendra

Chiquitita said:


> You are soooooo wrong for this !!!
> 
> (Peeps around corner)... Where is my husband ??
> 
> I am so saving this picture ..


 

Mercy.


----------



## gn1g

love t h i s   thread


----------



## CurlyMoo

We need more pics ladies.


----------



## LionQueen

I totally agree!


----------



## LionQueen




----------



## Divafied3

CurlyMoo said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/errolphotography/3903813964/



I know this had nothing to do with the with the topic....but is That a dick tucked up under that shirt in the first pic???!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Divafied3 said:


> I know this had nothing to do with the with the topic....but is That a dick tucked up under that shirt in the first pic???!


 





Oh WOW!   

It certainly looks like it and who sees that? I never noticed it.  

And now that I take a closer look at the face, IT'S A MAN BABY!


----------



## CurlyMoo

*Esperanza Spalding *













I think I'm finally ready for a challenge or at least a pictorial.


----------



## melissa-bee

[/img]http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyfe06mzaG1qabxuao1_250.jpg[/img]


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## Elnahna




----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## Chameleonchick

Man these pics keep me from locing my hair. I want to have a BAA one day.


----------



## Egyptjones

melissa-bee said:


>



This hair right here.....SWOON!!!!!


----------



## billyne

melissa-bee said:


>



LOVES IT!!


----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## Laela

wow!!! that's exactly how I want to wear my hair! (dream look)... 

eventually. 



melissa-bee said:


> \


----------



## Laela

Yessssss girrrl.... 



melissa-bee said:


>


----------



## Laela




----------



## bronzebomb

and I was just looking at sister locs pictures....


----------



## AlwaysSearching

Wow!  I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!  Unfortunately, I don't have naturally big beautiful bodacious hair, but I am not against buying it!  LOL.  The trick is finding the right curl pattern and playing with the curls so they look naturally messy without trying.   I will have to do a blog post on this. I love it!


----------



## loved

*Love it!*

bumping . . . .


----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## melissa-bee




----------



## ravenhairedcharm

melissa-bee said:


>



She looks like she could be Princess Tiana.


----------



## CaramelLites




----------



## CaramelLites




----------



## CaramelLites




----------



## january noir

I want big bodacious hair.


----------



## McQuay30

My lil one


----------



## CurlyMoo

CaramelLites said:


>



WOW at this thread.  

I can't believe how far this thread has come.
These stop traffic Big Bodacious heads are what I am aiming for.

The little one playing in her hair is too adorable.


----------



## SeeLexus

Got inspired to rock my hair big today...after looking at these pics.


----------



## SeeLexus

A couple more Hot Ones.


----------



## CaramelLites

SeeLexus Gorgeous hair!!


----------



## Mahsiah

Chaka Khan!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbXXj8uPcik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFMsLYNmWgU
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef_2oE8mTUw

I can't wait until my hair is longer so I can replicate


----------



## CurlyMoo




----------



## Harina

Bump.......


----------



## Laela

this young lady has lovely hair


----------



## Ivonnovi

Bumpity  
'cause I'm drooling at many of the pictures!!!!


----------



## Laela




----------



## fifigirl

Just finished drooling here! Bumping it for all hair lovers


----------



## Laela




----------



## larry3344

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## trueheartofgold




----------



## Laela

so cuuute...


----------



## Laela




----------



## Laela

Shrinkage is something serious....


----------



## Melaninme

This thread is very inspiring!


----------



## CurliDiva

Laela said:


> so cuuute...



Adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laela




----------



## Laela




----------



## Laela




----------



## Laela

Temp-Dyed naturals...whew


----------



## Laela

Locs galore....


----------



## levette

So beautiful and motivating


----------

